# IVF Wales Pregnancy & Parenting chat pt11



## Shellebell

Happy  ladies


----------



## mimi41

Hi shellebelle thanks for new home.

I really enjoyed the chatter the other night when are we doing that again


----------



## Shellebell

we are voting to she when is best for everyone

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236016.0;viewresults


----------



## Ravan

a new thread already lol Karas fault!


----------



## popsi

thanks shell xx


----------



## claire1

Just marking at the mo.  Need to go for a nap.

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## Juls78

Congratulations to the ellard family!! Lovely news

julsxx


----------



## mimi41

I have just come back from visiting Kara and little munchkin Tyler May.  She is perfect i cried lol.  I did some smittling for all of you and sent everyones best wishes


----------



## Ravan

Ive been waiting for you to get back lol

Beautiful name.Welcome to the world Tyler May Ellard!


----------



## Ravan

Is Tyler as small as she looks?


----------



## mimi41

She is tiny but perfect, oh and her skin is real dark like luke.  Actually she is a little luke lol

Shes not bfing very well but kara is doing her very best


----------



## Ravan

It all takes time doesnt it lol

Has it made it a little more real for you?....cant wait for yours now lol


----------



## mimi41

I cried when i saw Kara with bubs, yeah i think i now realise that my dream is coming true

Not long to wait hun only 7 weeks


----------



## jk1

Marie - fab stalking!! I had a sneaky look too - she is so perfect!!

Mimi - bet you can't wait now after seeing her xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Aww Mimi, must have been lovely to see them together. Hope all goes well for you tomorrow x

Hope you enjoyed your nap Claire

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## mimi41

Jk no i can't wait.  Its all very exciting hun

Thanks Sarah, i'll let you all know after appointment


----------



## jk1

When will Kara be allowed home? x


----------



## mimi41

If Tyler keeps feeding she will be allowed home tomorrow


----------



## jk1

Ooooh how exciting - i bet she's looking forward to that - she's been in nearly a week now hasn't she? x


----------



## mimi41

Yeah a week tomorrow.


----------



## jk1

Bless her - well if you see her send her my love and best wishes.

Have a good evening, off to vote now - don't know who for yet though!!

Jo xx


----------



## Jule

Ooh mimi that's lovely that you saw tyler and had cwtches.can't wait til we get to meet her.bet kara will be glad to be home so she can relax


----------



## mimi41

Jules she is so scrummy.  She doesn't look 7lb, shes a tiddler


----------



## Jule

Oh bless bet she is tiny.is she long


----------



## mimi41

Yeah she is long and kara said she has big feet.  She scrunched up on me and fell a sleep.  Look on ******** at lukes page and you will see her


----------



## Jule

I saw the pictures yest r there any new ones


----------



## mimi41

yeah tyler in a striped sleepsuit, she had that on today


----------



## Jule

ive just had a look they are lovely.  We need to see one of kara and tyler now though as they are all luke


----------



## mimi41

Yeah thats true.


----------



## Jule

he looks very confident and relaxed with the baby though.  Was he there when you visited?


----------



## mimi41

no, but kara said he is a natural.


----------



## Ravan

There is a pic of Kara and Tyler....you have to scroll down to the 1st pic that he put on....click it and then click next


----------



## miriam7

orr mimi must of been so emotional seeing them knowing its your turn next   good luck for scan hope tiddleys not to big   hope all other mums to be are doing well


----------



## Ravan

morning all Hope your all well


----------



## popsi

mimi.. good luck with your scan xx

love to all


----------



## Ravan

Will we get a date for your beautiful bump to be born mimi? Good luck today


----------



## ebonie

Tyler is beautiful isnt she i cant wait for a cwtch    

Good luck for your scan today mimi    

Ravan today is ur fet transfer loads of luck hunnie so exciting for you    

Big hugs to everyone else


----------



## claire1

Michelle good luck for today.

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## mimi41

thanks all for the well wishes

Well i am now measuring 37 weeks, but they did say this could be because steve and me are tall.  She said not to worry and they are not changing the plan because i am fit.  No bp problems.  Oh they are referring me to physio cos of carpal tunnel syndrone

Be back later, or tomorrow going to jules bag and shoe party so might not get time


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad scan went well Mimi and all is going to plan. Good that she reassured you about the measurement. Hope physio sorts out your carpel tunnel

Enjoy the shoe and bag party tonight!


----------



## PixTrix

Good news that your scan went well Mimi and that they are referring you to physio. Looks like LO is going to be tall or do you say long when a baby?! Enjoy tonight

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## helen_26

Great news Mimi. Hope you can get the Carpal tunnel sorted.  Have fun tonight!


----------



## Queenie1

mini glad scan went well.

kara what a beautiful name. hope you and your family are well and that you get to bring tyler home .

hi to all


----------



## jk1

Hi Mimi,  Glad your scan went ok and things are still going to plan

Jo xx


----------



## popsi

mimi.. glad all was ok with your scan, wont be long at all now and we will be looking at your little bundle of joy (i will have to add you on ** if you dont mind) xx


----------



## Queenie1

any news on kara and tyler.


----------



## mimi41

Popsi yeah add me hun i'll pm you my name

Kara is allowed home today she had a bit of a marathon with bf last night but is looking forward to home


----------



## kara76

hiya girls

how the devil are you all? what have i missed in my time awol lol

omg i am in a dreamy haze of love , no sleep and pain killers lol

good news is we are home yippee

oh and girls mimi made me cried when she came to see us lol!


----------



## mimi41

Hi matey

Is it good to be home

It was a very emotional visit, your mil must of thought i had lost the plot

Hows scrummy little tyler


----------



## kara76

omg its so so good to be home, i missed home so so much

my mil said its not like me to get all emotional and must be my mummy hormones lol.

Tyler is stunning and doing great but is a milk monster. hows bump?


----------



## kara76

just posting some well dodgy pics of me on **


----------



## mimi41

Its good to have you back hun

Bump is fine, huge but fine

I've been telling everyone how scrummy tyler is 

ooh i'll take a look


----------



## kara76

you have a lovely bump which will soon be with you

rex keeps looking at tylers its so so cute! i do need to learn the art of sleeping when baby sleeps but im on a high still


----------



## mimi41

Ooh those photos are precious

You'll get the hang of sleeping hun.  Its all so exciting


----------



## ratsy

Hi kara   

Lovely to see you back hope you and tyler doing well shes a lil cutie 

When you get a chance can you post some pics on ff so i can have a look im not on ** so cant look   

R x


----------



## kara76

yeah i will try and get some on here tonight if i get time, milk monster is semi awake in daddys arms so might be feeding again for hours but today is been every 2 hours so an improvement on last night


----------



## mimi41

Hope you have a good night, every two seems good hun.  Shes got a lot of growing to do.

I'm off out tonight, taking mil out to thank her for helping steve do nursery

Chat tomorrow

Have a goodnight ellard family

Have a goodnight everyone else


----------



## ebonie

Welcome home kara and tyler    I just seen your photos on ********
i had leaky eye syndrome    so beautiful hun   so  proud and pleased for you   
And i must confess though i had seen pics on lukes wall a few days ago his page is open


----------



## kara76

this leaky eye thing is going round

Been feeding again. just taken my painkillers and iron pill


----------



## ebonie

aww bless how are you feeling in urself hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## ratsy

Just saw pics shes gorgeous real cutie   

R x


----------



## PixTrix

yep this leaky eye syndrome is def catching! Beautiful pics Kara, she is stunning. It must be so lovely to be home. Looking forward to meeting your little princess. Hope you are feeling well


----------



## helen_26

Woohoo welcome home Kara and your precious little bundle. Just off to have a look at the photos on **.


----------



## Ravan

Good to have you back Kara,hope you slept a little better last night.Morning Tyler 

Morning all


----------



## SarahJaneH

Welcome home Kara and Tyler! Photos on ** are just gorgeous xxx

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Jule

Nice to see your back on here kara and you and tyler are home safely.hope feeding was better for you last nite


----------



## Queenie1

morning all.

welcome home kara and tyler. hope you have had a good night.

so great to have you back. yes leaky eyes here as well. so so very happy for you.

tyler is absoutely gorgeous.


----------



## mimi41

Morning all, hope everyone is good

Kara hope bfing went ok last night.  Hows is scrummy?  I'll pop over and see you in the week when i have 5 mins hun

We went to debenhams yesterday, what a nice store, you girls are going to have loads of shopping to do there.  Next is opposite and a lovely italian restaurant.  I don't think i will make the shopping in june but i will enjoy looking at everyone elses lol


----------



## sun dancer

Welcome home Kara and tyler hope ur both doing very well x x x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Welcome home Kara and Tyler - hope you are having fun   
The pics are gorgeous. Hope the feeding is going well. 

Hello everyone else. 
x


----------



## claire1

Welcome home to the both of you.

Kara she is so gorgeous.

Wishing you all the best


----------



## trickynic

Great to hear you are back home Kara - your photos are awesome, so happy for you!!


Well, I know it's early but I have been feeling my first kicks over the past few days! Even DH felt it last night so I know I'm not imagining it! Only feeling the one baby at the moment (seems to be on my right side, under my ribs) but I can feel it rolling over when I'm laying in bed (makes me feel a bit sick!) and kept kicking me in the ribs while I was trying to console my friend about the break up with her boyfriend today over lunch! Very inconsiderate! I think the other baby is quite low down in my pelvis so a bit more difficult to feel moving. Awesome feeling though


----------



## kara76

hiya all 

how is everyone?

mimi did you go to swansea?

nic aww your feeling your babies how lovely, i felt tyler early 

     thanks all for your well wishes and comlements

i read the thread from when i was in labour lol so so funny, what fun we all had lol.
i love being home, last night was great, tyler fed every 3 hours and it was beautiful to wake and feed her. luke stayed up til gone 2am so after the 1am fed he changed and took tyler to watch some drifting on the tv lol.
first bath this morning, like her dad and didnt like it lol. mw is pleased with us both.
we took tyler to her first drift event and then fir sunday lunch. bliss


----------



## mimi41

Hi girlie

No i went to Carmarthen, debs has opened there

Glad things are good with tyler and she went drifting with you


----------



## kara76

omg i am gona have to go lol was there much nice stuff there? hows you?

yeah tyler came and met all the crazy skidders, it was lovely to be out in the sun and mw said its good cause tyler is a little  jandice still...my bp still up too.


----------



## mimi41

Yeah some great stuff, a really nice store

Funny i was reading that sunshine is good for jaundice.  You take care of yourself hun.

I'm good just tired lol nothing new there


----------



## kara76

i bet your shattered are you still not sleeping very well?

im gona chill at home tomorrow, midwife coming again and taking my stitch out which will be nice


----------



## PixTrix

Aw that is so special Nic    

Sounds like you've had a lovely day with Tyler Kara   . Got an assessment due in this week so if things have settled down your end and not too many visitors I would love to pop down and see you next week. My chauffer will be at the ready!

Isnt the new debenhams etc lovely Mimi. We should plan the cinema etc while you can still ge about

How are you claire

how is beautiful Morgan and you taffy? Seen the snaps on ** stunning

hope yr ok Eb


----------



## mimi41

Good chillin out at home sounds good.

Not sleeping all the way through but i'm getting used to it now

Nic thats fab you can feel movement


----------



## kara76

pix it will be great to see you

i have to see my uncle and auntie this week, they are down here on a coach holiday which was planned around tylers arrival yay thankfully she is here lol

mimi i am now postive the sleepless nights are a way to set you up for the long haul


----------



## jk1

Welcome back Kara and Tyler, its good to see your name on the threads again we've missed you!!

Jo xx


----------



## miriam7

how was tyler through the nite kara cant believe you took her drifting already


----------



## kara76

morning all

how is everyone?

miriam how is your monster lol, are you all settled at home now?

jo cheershun i missed you all too

wow ice only just got up what a good baby i have NOT! jeez last night was a struggle and im not to proud to admit it, our little milk monster wouldnt stop feeding, every time i put her down she would wake wanting more but we did crack it at 430am after 3 plus hours of feeding changing !little monkey
my boobs have turnt into stone and leak like taps and hurt alot, might ask the midwife if i should express some as they feel so damn full.
i am gona try feeding tyler more ofter today, yeah im gona wake her to feed herin a hope i can get more in her ever expanding tummy.
right luke and tyler are still in bed and im gona jump in the shower and try and get this sticky stuff off before midwife comes to remove stitch


----------



## mimi41

kara a lot of women wake there babys, they say more feeding in the day cuts out the night feeds (or so they say).  Expressing sounds a good idea as well.  Hope you manage a good night tonight

I'm off to newport pembs now for a call will chat later


----------



## miriam7

we are fine maias so good on feet she walking all the time now my mums just come and got her to take her out so im catching up on here quickly before i have big tidy   ..kara you must be knackered how longs luke got off work?


----------



## kara76

i bet she is into everything lol

yeah im shattered but its weird cause im happy shattered lol


----------



## miriam7

its a weird aint it bet you just keep looking at her


----------



## kara76

i cant stop and luke is the same, we sat in bed last night and luke was talking away to Tyler it was such a beautiful sight


----------



## miriam7

its brilliant you are a family at last  ...loving your updated signiture


----------



## kara76

midwife very happy with us both. stitch out and im off for a bath which is gona be so so so lovely

anyone know if i should put some taps on my boobs lol, jeez i thought i had leakage before well now its like a tap......amazing udders


----------



## mimi41

Glad all is well kara.  I can't wait for my bubs now!

Miriam how sweet she is walking now, shes a beautiful little monkey


----------



## Jule

Not long for you now michelle.when is it that u finish work,can't be long now?

This thread will be busy again now nikki,sarah and pickwick will be keeping it going


----------



## mimi41

I finish work on the 18th june, if i make it that far lol

I had my first wobble last night thinking i was going to be a sh*t mother.


----------



## Jule

Oh no way your bound to be thinking all sorts but you will be fab.it must be scary though a little person to rely on you for everything.I'm sure once the baby comes everything will be natural


----------



## mimi41

I'm sure i will be, just me being silly.


----------



## Queenie1

kara sounds like you are having a wonderful time. tyler is such a lucky baby. can't believe she has been drifting all ready. hope the leaky boobs get better.

nic must have been lovely to feel baby move. hope you get to feel both soon.

mini hope your well and that you manage to get some sleep.


----------



## jk1

kara - that made me laugh about the taps, glad your midwife appt went well,

Mimi & Miriam, hope you are both ok,

Queenie, hows things with you?

Jo xx


----------



## claire1

Kara, Tyler is so lovely, have been looking at the pics on ********.  Bet your on   

Michelle, you'll be a great mum, and it wont be long till you meet bubs.

Nic it's a great feeling baby moving, I felt Jr early to, just took me a while to realise it was baby moving.  Hope your feeling well.

Taffy how's Morgan doing?

Miriam, oh Maia's found her feet, there'll be no rest now   

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## kara76

mimi yeah your being silly but its normal to feel like that after such a long journey, i am amazed how much comes naturally!

claire hows you?

taffy hows morgan, is he feeding well?

where are all you pregnancy girlies?

queenie you keep saying things that make me feel so bless , your too kind


----------



## mimi41

Wobble over now ladies, just a passing thought.  

Kara hows milk monster tonight.  did you ask mw about waking her to feed


----------



## kara76

glad wobble is over lol bless ya

i did ask her and she said thats fine, Tyler is back to 3 hourly feeds today so its worked out without waking her lol weird or what, midwife coming again tomorrow as bp is still a little raised


----------



## mimi41

Do they know why your bp is raised hun or is it still from pregnancy


----------



## claire1

Kara I'm OK thanks.

Glad things worked out OK with feeding today


----------



## Queenie1

glad feeding is going well kara. hope bp goes down.

mini you will be a great mum.


----------



## Juls78

Kara , motherhood really seems to suit you! well done for getting out and about- perfect to show off baby tyler, (great name by the way!) Enjoy every moment - especially the dirty nappies   

Good luck to everyone on your magical journies- it really is your turn!   

julsx


----------



## kara76

thanks juls and queenie

claire im glad your welll, have you brought anymore stuff?

mimi dunno why its still up, its 140/80 today and was 140/87 yesterday so it is dropping. im sure it will go back to normal soon. are you counting down now? bet you cant wait to finish work?

my friend is coming tomorrow well 2 are, 1 in the morning while luke goes for a hair cut and then one early evening. i wana go for a walk with the pram but im not allowed to push it boo boo


----------



## claire1

No we haven't.  Have been sorting through stuff friends have given us, and I don't think we'll need much more.  Just gonna pick up some more growbags and bedding and thats it.  Oh and some toys maybe.

Hope you have a good time with your friends tomorrow


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad all went well with the mw Kara, enjoy your day tomorrow

Mimi, glad your wobble is over, not long in work now, bet you can't wait

Claire, I thought growbags were what you put tomato plants in, I think I have a lot to learn lol!

Nic, must have been a fab feeling, when do you have next scan?

Sounds like Maia is keeping you busy Miriam

Hope Taffy and Morgan are well

Well, it's a strange feeling to have news to post in here, scan will be on 27th May


----------



## mimi41

great news about the scan sarah


----------



## claire1

Michelle I take it you've still not sleeping very well?  I can please join your club, the sleepless nights have started, was kinda hoping I'd miss them.

Sarah congratulations on your news and I bet you cant wait for your scan.  Your very welcome here.  You do grow tomato's in growbags, but they're also sleeping bag things you use rather than top sheets and quilts on babies up to a year.  As they now recommend that quilts not be used until they are 1 year old.  

Kara how did feeding go last night?  Hope you managed to get some sleep?


----------



## kara76

morning ladies

sarah welcome hun and congratulations on getting your scan date woo hoo

claire and mimi sorry your not sleeping girls, is it cause your uncomfy or just waking

last night was much better, luke had Tyler from 1045 til midnight, she wanted daddy love! i went to sleep and then she woke at 320am and again at 745. im trying to feed more in the day to fill her up and trying different things like last night once tyler had been put down for the night when she woke we did everything in our room etc feeding and changing where we were taking her into the nursery to change her.
i am bleeding alot today which is a little concerning as it has pretty much stopped! will mention it to mw


----------



## mimi41

Kara i was reading as well to do everything in a dim light as babies will associate bright light with play time.

Talk to mw about bleeding hunny.  Glad you had a better night with munchkin

Claire yeah you can join my club hun, its a f*cking pain and very inconvenient but company would be good lol

Sarah i have loads of grobags, i'm sure i can spare a couple for you hun


----------



## kara76

Tyler loves to be swaddled too aww the cutie 

yeah bright light in the day, dim at night


----------



## Taffy Girl

Kara just a quickie - wanted to say not to worry about the bleeding, I was told that it does increase because you are breast feeding - I bled up until about 6/7 weeks - but do speak to your midwife about it. Sounds like things are going well for you.


----------



## Ffydd

Hi all, I've been missing a while due to frigging nerve pain again, went through my tummy on the weekend which scared us, baby absolutely fine though and we heard the heartbeat which was great. Off work too at the moment, although they're being vaguely understanding for a change. Might try to go in tommorrow as tablets are helping a bit. 

Kara, congrats again on your lovely little girl, fabulous news, really cheered me up. Hope everyone else is doing well apart from the not sleeping club ): - I could join too! x


----------



## kara76

thanks taffy

ffydd a break from work will probably do you the world of good

hows is everyone tonight?

we went into town which was lovely to have a wander round the shops for a little bit. its weird cause so far we have been out and luke forgot Tylers bag and then today i forgot her hat so its one all for **** ups lol


----------



## mimi41

Hi kara there is so much to remember when you go out now.  Bet its lovely showing her off

Where has everyone gone, i feel a bit deserted lol


----------



## kara76

trial and error i think lol

got some lovely socks from peacocks today

everyone has gone AWOL....where are you all, we need to gossip


----------



## jk1

I'm here - I have no gossip though!!


----------



## mimi41

Is tyler sleeping


----------



## popsi

Kara...it used to take me hours to get out of the house, getting better now but so much stuff to take !!! .... wait till Tyler gets older and you have to remember toys, books etc lol ! .. lovely to hear you sounding so happy, wish i knew we were so close yesterday we would have called xx

mimi.. how are you feeling not long for you now xxx

love to you all, sorry dont get as much time to post as i used to.. you will all understand soon


----------



## mimi41

We understand popsi

Obviously everyone is busy


----------



## kara76

at the moment it doesnt take too long as at least i donthave to take bottles and toys etc etc lol. takes me longer as i have no clothes and im stuck is trackie bottoms which i hate! i did wear jeans today but it was a little uncomfy after a while

bet folly farm was brill fun, we are gonatake Tyler, we have never been cause we always wanted to go with out child so now we can lol.

im managing to still fit in a but of fz while my beautiful daughter sleeps and it makes me not do things round the house which im dieing to do


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone hopeyou all and babies are ok.

Just a quick bit of reassurance for you Kara, you will bleed for some weks yet and the more you do the more you will bleed. Its the uterus contracting and its normal so dont worry.  As tafy said you could bleed for about 6 weeks and then it tends to lead into a period.


----------



## miriam7

totally understand popsi maia cant be left for a second now or shes up to no good and trashing the place ..so only post when shes asleep or jeffs on duty   kara i bled for weeks too so im sure its normal ...i sorted some more of maias clothes yesterday so have an even bigger pile for tyler!


----------



## mimi41

Hi everyone

Just a quick post as i have to go to work early

Hope everyone is ok

Yay i slept nearly all night, ooh i feel more human now

Got mw appointment today so will let everyone know later


----------



## Ravan

good luck with m/w mimi,glad you slept better too


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good luck with the midwife Mimi - hope all goes well    Glad you had a better nights sleep - long may it continue!

Kara - how is that gorgeous Tyler doing? I lived in comfy trousers and big knickers for ages as I was paranoid about my scar getting infected or bursting open lol   

Ffydd nice to hear from you - hope you are on the mend, sounds nasty. 

Sarah welcome - its lovely that this thread is continuing to be so busy

Miriam sounds like Maia is keeping you on your toes   

Ravan hope that Sam is keeping you busy too - 2WW driving you    yet?

Popsi - hi - folly farm sounds good fun. 

Well I had a fab nights sleep too - 10pm till 5am. Morgan has been really unsettled week or so - windy and colicky and not feeding great - but we seem to have turned a corner thanks to Dr Browns bottles and a teaspoon of gripe water. He fed really well yesterday slept through and woke up and took 6oz of milk straight away before dozing off again    He has his second lot of jabs today..... where is the time going?


----------



## claire1

Michelle good luck with the midwife later, hope everything goes OK for you.

Kara give Tyler a cwtch off us and hope things settle soon for you.

Sorry it a really quick one as I should have left for work already

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## kara76

morning ladies

mimi good luck at the midwife, hope you sort your antenatal etc etc.great you slept better yay

taffy good luck with morgans jabs and it does sound like you have turnt a corner

claire being late for work is a must when pregnant lol

another good night in the ellard house yay


----------



## kara76

we had some pro pics taken today and omg im excited to see them as some are so cute, we even have some of rex and Tyler lol.

god i feel so good today, i have some normal trousers on, cant do them up but can get um on lol and ive done my hair and make up and feel very glam and sexy lol. i so love my big mama boobies lol

Breast feeding seems to be going fab too and i can now feed using a few different posistions and can even do it while walking around lol

right im off to see mil and Tyler is having her first ride in the truck, i so miss driving


----------



## mimi41

Just posted a long post and lost it

Hi to everyone

Kara can't wait to see photos and it sound like you are a natural hun

Thanks for the well wishes

MW appointment went well she was lovely.  She said tt is measuring 34 weeks not 37 and that tt is not huge.

Also said i do not need c section or induction unless things change, so bets are on now for dates lol

Ooh i forgot to ask about ante natal classes and my tour lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad all went well Mimi, that's brill. mw sounds really nice.

Kara, hope Tyler enjoyed her ride in the truck

Good to hear Morgan is doing better Taffy, hope jabs went well

Hope you are all well ladies


----------



## kara76

sarah is it sinking in yet? have you told people?

mimi great news your appointment went well and remember you dont have to do anything you dont wana do. so TT is a massive baby after all, will they do another growth scan?


----------



## Jule

Hi all.

Taffy how are you and how was Morgans imms?

Kara sounds like the breast feeding is going really well cant wait to see the pics.

Mimi glad the mw went ok and the baby is not as big as they said.  It did sound like it was a big jump but you did say that they measured you differntly to what they have done before.  Hope you are feeling well?  Bet you feel great now you have had a good night's sleep.

Hows Maia and Sam?


----------



## Jule

btw sarah great news you have a date for your scan, how excititing, it wont be long.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi Kara, still doesn't feel quite real! We haven't told anyone yet, we talked it over and decided to wait until the first scan before telling anyone. People know we are having tx, but have been very vague about dates to keep the pressure off. Think I am just being super cautious but feeling very excited on the inside!

Hi Jule


----------



## kara76

jule its all going great so far

sarah omg i bet your bursting, at least you can tell us all


----------



## SarahJaneH

Yeah, thank goodness for ff, i would have exploded by now!


----------



## kara76

you sure would have exploded by now lol

what a lovely secret to have lol


----------



## Ffydd

Sarah, glad you can tell us. Lol. We understand   . I remember it took ages to get to 12 weeks, seems to be flying now though.


----------



## kara76

morning all

how is everyone?

we are great, another good night, Tyler is my little star for sure

http://secure.smilebox.com/ecom/openTheBox?sendevent=4d5459334d6a6b784f445a384d7a63774d446b354e44453d0d0a&sb=1

hopw this works!


----------



## ebonie

Kara i just looked at ur smilebox hun    It is absolutely beautiful
so professional and so precious The pics of u all are amazing.
The photographer is brilliant hun and yes u made me cry again    
such a precious and beautiful pics of you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ebonie

I have just figured out how to see each pic individually    and go to full screen lol 
Fab xx


----------



## popsi

fab pics Kara... is there more than the 3 photos or am i being dim !! .. they are gorgeous x


----------



## kara76

cheers girls 

the photographer is great. there is many more pics to come, kate the photographer did this as a preview. she is off back to the states tomorrow so she is working mega fast for me lol


----------



## helen_26

Kara the photos are beautiful.  I love the pic of Rex and Tyler!


----------



## sun dancer

Kara i just had a look at ur 4oto's omg they are stunning im loving the 1 with ur dog 
u & ur husband must b soooooo proud ur daughter is beautiful


----------



## Ravan

Kara I love the one on tyler in the hammock,so beautiful


----------



## claire1

Oh Kara they are fab


----------



## Juls78

kara absolutely gorgeous!!!!    and    at the same time! Rex looks really relaxed with tyler and you look so in love and calm! xx


----------



## jk1

photos are lush Kara!!! she's beautiful and Rex looks like a cheeky chappie!! 

Jo xx


----------



## kara76

cheers girls

my lovely sil (lukes sister) has just add a bit of a go at me and asked if im upset she hasnt been to see tyler yet and i told her i was surprised she hadnt and she told me she cant magic time!!! wft is she on, im gona lose it with her if she carries on being a selfish *****, i cant stand that.


----------



## mimi41

Kara photos are beautiful

F*ck her, if she don't visit she is missing out hun.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## jk1

Kara - some people are just different aren't they xx


----------



## miriam7

oh kara those pics are bloody georgeous bet you cant wait to see the rest ! im with mimi on your sis in law


----------



## SarahJaneH

Gorgeous photos Kara! Mimi, spot on about the SIL.
Looks like you were up v early Mimi, hope you are ok

have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Cath34

Kara - amazing pics, really lovely hun. xx


----------



## kara76

morning all

how is everyone?

cath hows you?

mimi are you an early bird again?

miriam hows you hun and maia?hows the teething?

sarah hows you? do you keep rubbing you tum?

another good night with the milk monster, though tyler was awake for ages last night before bedtime just puking,mw here


----------



## mimi41

Sounds like your getting into a good healthy routine hun

Yeah early hours for me again

I'm day off today so doing housework


----------



## kara76

dont do too much housework hun, save it for nesting lol

yeah things seem to be getting into a nice routine now


----------



## kara76

been and got wages for work and saw my bosses and had a little chat over a cuppa. 

it nice to go out in the sunshine.

health visitor is coming monday

hows everyones day been?


----------



## ratsy

Hi kara 

How are you and tyler    hope your both ok 

R x


----------



## mimi41

Hi all

Back from my exursions and then fell a sleep lol

Kara glad you had catch up with bosses did you take tyler with you

Ratsy how are you hun


----------



## kara76

ratsy we are doing great thank you for asking

mimi did you have a nice time ? yeah tyler comes everywhere i go


----------



## mimi41

Did they give you a card and pressie


----------



## kara76

no she did say that they have no money for a present! yeah yeah whatever lol. to be fair they use to be very very generous before they have money problems, no excuse mind a card only costs a quid


----------



## ratsy

mimi -Im fine thanks going to athens on monday for my immune tx been stressed about that as flying with BA (nightmare ) hope your ok not long now bet you cant wait   

Kara i think your bosses are right meanies as you can pick cards up now for about 40p    i dont like that 

R x


----------



## kara76

ratsy i assume your off to see the lit doc? are you gona be using clexane next tx?


----------



## mimi41

Ratsy good luck hun and i hope ba thingy doesn't affect you

Kara how f*cking mean


----------



## ratsy

yes im going to the LIT clinic its been a nightmare trying to sort it out  yes im on clexane 20mg from day 5 stimms then 40 mg after e/t  my results were grim so no chocs cake or biscuits for me really high cd56 

Thanks mimi   

R x


----------



## kara76

are you gettingany help from you gp with drugs? i bet its been a nightmare to sort out

mimi yeah its mean isnt it, people do surprise me, ive had gifts from people i worked with years ago and even a couple of cards from people i have never met but contacted me regarding the petition, mad world isnt it. we have registaring tyler next tuesday and then we can claim our child benefit and the trust fund money and open a bank account for Tyler too.  its kinda lucky i cant drive or i would be in narberth spending in the lovely shops lol


----------



## ratsy

Kara , my gp wont help with any of the drugs only the pred thats it im gutted but hey ho ,your lucky up your way you get help with drugs 

R x


----------



## mimi41

Ratsy my docs said they are allowed to help us once, but in all fairness she has prescribed me all i have needed and still is

Kara ooh some lovely girlie things out there lol


----------



## kara76

my gp was great too shame all arent 

oh mimi i so need to shop saying that we arent getting through half the clthes i have, we are still in the smallest size and i have loads of the next size and we have had some lovely outfits as gifts


----------



## mimi41

The outfits will keep hun if they are 0-3


----------



## kara76

my beautiful daughter is having a cuddle on my lap and omg she is farting like an adult lol


----------



## Queenie1

hi all sorry been awol but computer has packed in. i'm at mums at the moment so using her computer.

kara what fab pics absoulutly gorgeous.

mini hope you get to have some sleep. not long now for you. 

sarah lovely to see you on this thread and good luck for scan.

hi to all mummies to be, bumps, mummies and babes.


----------



## kara76

thanks queenie hun, i cant wait for the proofs of the rest of them


----------



## SarahJaneH

Thank you Queenie    How are you? Hope you get your computer fixed soon.

Kara, boo to your work good there are lots of other nice people out there. Ooh Narberth, my favourite place, I love the shops there.

Good luck with your tx ratsy

Enjoy your day off Mimi?

I have come back from visiting my lovely friend who was having a baking frenzy and gave me loads of cake to bring home, fab - better hide it from dh...

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Ravan

Sarah great to see you on this thread! Has it sunk in yet? lol

mimi your ticker is flying by! Hope your well

Morning Kara hope your getting enough sleep....4hrs did me lol

Morning all


----------



## kara76

morning all

how is everyone?

had a little bit of of unsettled nightm timings were all out and my little milk monster likes to stay awake in the evenings now. omg last night i moved to quick in bed as i was passing Tyler to luke for a bum change and i thought i had ripped my wound open it hurt like hell! must have pulled something so im a little sore today, i did opt for a strong painkiller last night but gona try and cope on paracentamol today or i will be all fuzzy head


----------



## mimi41

OMG that sounds painful hun

Do you need me to bring anything today, like cakes and decaf lol

She must be funny now staying awake little treasure.  Can't wait to see her again bet she'e grown


----------



## kara76

yeah it did bloody hurt, poor luke was worried sick too

cakes might be an idea, i can give you the money back at some point if thats ok as i have no cash

Tyler likes daddy cuddles at night while mummy has a bath and then is boobie time, she loves the boobie lol

remember to remind me about your suitcase and chair


----------



## mimi41

My treat hun

Will do need to start packing my bag now

Oh i bet shes scrummy


----------



## kara76

yep you do need to pack, i forgot loads but i think thats causei was in for so long. food, long sleeved tops , clothes


----------



## mimi41

I'm going to look at my list, i think i have everything just need to pack it.

I think they recommend about this time don't they


----------



## kara76

they say to have it fully packed by 36 weeks which is a little late if you ask me. deffo make sure you take food cause the food is ****e or maybe it was cause i felt so ill


----------



## mimi41

Nah food is ****e hun, will take loads of jaffa cakes and turkish delight lol

I bought a tub of aptamil yesterday, just in case i can't bf.  Bloody expensive stuff, its definitely cheaper to bf lol


----------



## kara76

i have a tub here too, we brought it the day i left hospital cause i wasnt sure how things were going pan out. so far i havent used a single bottle at home yet i have used to steriliser to do 2 bottles and the breast pump also unused lol, i have a cupboard full of closer to nature which i bet will never be used now lol which is good as i was struggling with feeding to start with, its really hard those first few days and it just didnt work so i was trying and then bottle feeding and then it just clicked! the midiwives are good, some are better and more supportive than others too. im glad i can breast feed but if i couldnt i certainly wasnt gona punish myself cause i know the formula feeds are very good now and aptamil is one of the best.
when in hopsital they give you a choice which i thought was really good


----------



## mimi41

I'm hoping i can bf but who knows

My mw's are lovely, i told her about the hospital mw and what she said to me and she was quite shocked.  She then put my mind at rest


----------



## kara76

im really please she put your mind at rest hun, you better not go early as i cant drive for another 5 weeks lol


----------



## mimi41

Ooh i'll send steve to pick you up lol


----------



## kara76

oh mimi vaseline thats what you need to take, they advise to put it on babys bum to stop the first poops from sticking, its brill

thats an idea or luke could bring me in the evening


----------



## mimi41

i'll get some of that then hun

Right off to finish my hw before visiting you, see you later


----------



## kara76

yeah i better go and sort myself out before the milk monster wakes up and wants feeding and changing, i hope to have Tyler nice and settled by the time you arrive

see you in a bit


----------



## mimi41

Kara lovely to see you and tyler yesterday.  She is scrummy and i really enjoyed the long cuddle

Jules good to see you yesterday and thanks for info on RLT, i will get the capsules.  Hope katies christening goes well

Sarah hope you are well

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kara76

hiya all

how is everyone?

mimi is was a lovely day wasnt it

Tyler spelt from 5am til 930am which was lovely. i have a bit of a concern regarding the bleeding, i am passing clots!tried calling mw but no reply so might aswel wait til tomorrow, luke says maybe we should go to the hsopital but it stops and starts so its kinda weird


----------



## mimi41

Have you posted on here, maybe someone can help hun.  I think it is to be expected loads of yucky and lumpy stuff hun

I really enjoyed it yesterday


----------



## kara76

no i havent posted on here, i might google in a minute. been a busy morning. we had a mate stay over last night and then sil came at last today and Tyler has been a milk monster

hows you today? time is ticking by quick


----------



## mimi41

Oh she is a hungry baby lol

Try to take it easy hun and rest

OMG she appeared at last, was she good with tyler


----------



## kara76

yeah she was good with Tyler and brought a cute little soft toy, i think she was embrassed about it. its so typical of her

what you up to today?

we are off to my parents later for dinner which will be nice as i love my mums cooking lol


----------



## mimi41

My sister is coming over to cook dinner which is nice of her

Just finishing off my ironing and then gonna chill

I had a bad headache this morning but it has gone now, did bp and still normal

Enjoy your dinner at mums


----------



## kara76

aww that is nice of her

im getting frustrated with not being able to do things, i would even like to iron lol. saying that i have done some washing today, i figure as long as i dont lift anything heavier than Tyler i am ok lol

good your bp is ok, i felt really ill when mine went up and was very sick


----------



## mimi41

I'm just tired i think, i could sleep for wales lol


----------



## kara76

could you get your head down for a while this afternoon?


----------



## mimi41

yeah i could, but i feel i am sleeping to much lol

Back to work tomorrow oh yuck

You got a busy or quiet week


----------



## kara76

oh work is yuck isnt it , bet you cant wait to finish

tomorrow we have mw and hv coming and then the western telegraph and grandparents lol, tuesday we are going to registar Tyler and need to go to boots for nappies and argos for a pram umbrella and a friend is due to come over in the afternoon, no plans then for the rest of the week as yet anyway.


----------



## Jule

Busy day tom Kara, why are the western telegraph coming.  It was lovely yetserday to see you both and lovely to meet tyler.
Michelle you are looking really well, not long for you now.  As for milk just to let you know aptamil and cow and gate are the same company and the milk is the same so may as well go for cow and gate as it is a £1 cheaper.
Lovely christening today, Katie looked gorgeous.

How are all your other pregnant ladies.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hope you are feeling ok Mimi, glad bp is fine. Going back to work after the weekend is always pants isn't it.

Glad all is well Kara and you had a nice day yesterday with Jule and Mimi. Sounds like Tyler is doing great! Look forward to seeing you soon, sounds like you have a busy week will text you and see if I can pop round later in the week.

I'm feeling ok thanks ladies, just a bit tired at the moment, I'm sure mainly due to work being silly busy when I went back this week. I can't seem to keep my eyes open today!

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the sunshine


----------



## trickynic

Hiya mums and bumps. Sorry I haven't posted much but have been really busy. 


Kara - sounds like things are going well with Tyler. I'm a bit concerned about how long it takes to get over a c-section, especially as i will have twins to look after! If I won't be able to drive for weeks, I think I'll go stir crazy!


Mimi - not long for you now! Lovely picture of you and Tyler on **    When are you finishing work?


Sarah and Pick - hope your pregnancies are going well and that the shock has subsided a bit!


AFM, my belly is expanding at a considerable rate! The babybells are very active which I am loving. I had a midwife appointment this week and heard both heartbeats which made me cry. MW is happy with how things are progressing. Just really looking forward to the 20 week scan now (3 1/2 weeks!). DH is nesting away to his heart's content. We have managed to get lots of free/cheap stuff for the nursery off freeads and ebay (also got loads of nice second hand maternity clothes to keep me going). I also started ante-natal yoga last week which I really enjoyed and it was lovely to meet other expectant mums - felt like I was in some sort of exclusive club!


----------



## claire1

Hi Nic glad things are OK with you, and that your starting to get bits and pieces, once you start theres no stopping (trust me   )  Your 20 week scan will be her before you know it.  Where do you go for yoga?

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## mimi41

Tric good to hear from you.  Glad mw appointment went well and that first hearing of the hbs is amazing.  Like claire said once you start you can't stop buying hun

Claire how are you

Jules thanks hun

Kara, queenie, sarah and everyone else hi


----------



## claire1

I'm not too bad thanks Michelle.  Trying to decide when to have bump pictures done, have found some fab examples on goggle.  You having any done?  How are you?  Not long now


----------



## kara76

nic glad mw went well and try not to worry about a recovery after a section its not too bed and hey you might not need one

hiya claire its so true that once you start you cant stop and i have been buying stuff on ebay the last couple of days lol, i had pics done at 28 weeks and 34 weeks i think lol

mimi evening hun hows you?


----------



## trickynic

Claire - the yoga is at Canton Community Hall through www.lauragilmoreyoga.com

/links


----------



## claire1

Thanks Nic will take a look.  I really want to start something, but finding something in the Valley's is difficult.

Kara think I'm gonna have the pics done on my week off.  Will be about 30 weeks then, so should get some good ones.  If not will get Rob to do more later on.

How's Tyler today?


----------



## kara76

are you gona go to a professonial photographer?

tyler is good today, had a bit of upset earlier, i dont think she knew what she wanted lol


----------



## claire1

Kara Rob's gonna do them.  It's his hobby and is really good at it, he's thinking about doing it proffessionally part time.  He's got all the kit, so we may as well make use of them.  And if I don't like them, we're not loosing anything, just redo them.

Glad she's doing OK, hope to meet her soon.  We'll have to do a baby meet, so that all the new IVf Wales babies can meet.


----------



## kara76

morning


----------



## kara76

how is everyone?

claire its great rob can do your pics, such a lovely thing to do and keep

i have a pukey baby today


----------



## kara76

HV visit went well, Tyler the milk monster now weighs 7lbs 4oz and hv very pleased and said i must be doing something right which made me feel quite proud of myself after the intial upset in hopsital yay yay, im chuffed


----------



## Queenie1

kara glad app went well today and hv was pleased and of course you are doing a wonderful job. can't wait to meet your daughter

claire good idea to get rob to do the pics i bet they will look great you will have to bring them to a meet for us to see. 

mini hope you are well and managing to get some sleep. 

sarah and pick hope you are both well

nic must have been wonderful to hear the heartbeats.

taffy how are you and morgan


----------



## mimi41

Kara i am so thrilled for you, usually babies lose weight but congratulations hun

Queenie you ok?  I'm fine hun i have my days of sleep or not to sleep lol

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Queenie1

i'm fine thanks mini. 

well at least you will be prepared for lack of sleep when baby arrives.
when do you finish work


----------



## kara76

hiya queenie hun, your internet fixed?

mimi tyler did lose weight in the beginning, hv told me that the mw dont weigh babies as it can cause more worry than good and all babies will lose weight intially

ivejust had the local paper round for interview and pics for the paper a they have followed our story since the petition and are doing a welcome tyler piece. i dressed tyler like a proper little girl and omg she is beautiful


----------



## mimi41

queenie i've got 5 weeks left

I'm glad your ok

Can't wait to see the pics of her all girlie


----------



## Queenie1

yes computer all fixed my net book would not switch on but dh managed to get it back working. have been lost without it.

when will it be in the paper kara and which one. 

i bet she looked gorgeous kara.

mini that is not long now bet you can't wait to have a rest before tt arrives.


----------



## kara76

i will post a pic later

queenie sounds like a problem i had where my laptop would turn itself off, it was due to dust etc clogging the fan and its did this to stop it over heating
the paper is the western telegraph and its out on wednesday but only locally


----------



## Queenie1

ooh yes post a pic


----------



## kara76




----------



## claire1

Oh Kara thats a fab picture.  You all look so happy


----------



## mimi41

What a lovely photo, tyler looks fab hun


----------



## kara76

claire we are so so very happy,our bundle of joy is just that. this is one of the pics the professional newspaper photographer took

how are you today?

mimi that dress is another ebay special, i had to buy a few bits over the last few days lol well no driving to shops means it has to be ebay lol. hows you tonight?


----------



## claire1

I'm OK now thanks.  Had a little bit of a breakdown in work this morning, and ended up having a good chat to my boss about the attitude and comments made by her deputy.  Pregnancy wise I'm doing really well, just hope it stays like this.

Ebay is a must, although I have stopped buying now as Jr's room is full of clothes that people have given us in the last week or so.  Will defo get some bigger stuff for him in a few months.

Michelle how are you?


----------



## Queenie1

kara that is a wonderful pic. tyler looks gorgeous can't wait to have a cwtch with her.


----------



## mimi41

Kara and claire i am fine except i have a boil in a painful place.  Trying to find a home rememdy witout antibiotics.

Ebay is the place to go


----------



## kara76

oh no what comments were made hun? im pleased your pregnancy is going so well, its great you are able to enjoy it, i really enjoyed being pregnant

dont buy too much clothes as you will wana buy more when your little man arrives

thanks queenie hun, hope you get to meet her soon

omg mimi a boil sounds nasty, what about a hot flannel


----------



## mimi41

I just googled and they say a hot compress so will try that

Claire   , horrible work collaegue


----------



## kara76

give it a go , i think its meant to draw the boil out. are you able to reach yourself?


----------



## mimi41

Yeah its right on my knicker line, just so bloody painful

Signing off now gonna watch sherlock holmes

Speak tomorrow hun


----------



## kara76

ouch ouch

hope it works and enjoy sherlock holmes


----------



## Queenie1

sounds painful mimi hope the hope compress works.


----------



## Cath34

Kara- a lovely family photo hun, you look soooooo happy. Little Tyler is changing all of the time bless her. 

AFM - I'm having loads of pelvic pain which is agony!!! Indigestion is at its worst also so I dont think baby has dropped so its not thinking of coming early!!! bummer!!!

Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## kara76

cath baby might well drop at the last minute so you never know. hope the pain isnt to bad

Tyler has been feeding loads today and been awake alot


----------



## SarahJaneH

Great news Kara, really pleased all is going well and Tyler is gaining weight. The western telegraph pic is lovely, you all look so happy and Tyler is beautiful.

Claire, sorry you have had a rubbish time at work    hope you feel better for having talked to your boss and glad everything else is going well

Cath sorry you are having pain and indigestion, hope it eases for you.

Mimi, hope you can get rid of boil, sounds nasty hun. Hope Sherlock Holmes takes your mind off it, plenty of eye candy in that film!

Taffy and Morgan, hope you are both well

Hope you and the babybells are getting on ok Nic! 

And you Ffydd, how's things?

Hi Queenie, hope you are ok

Pick, how are you? Not long till our scans now. I had acupuncture today and she said all seems to be nice and stable. She told me that your pulse is quite different when pregnant -more 'squidgy' than normal, whatever that means!


----------



## claire1

Kara, she implied that I should be using holidays for my hospital appointments next week and the week after.  But she's crafty, she made out that my boss had said it and not her.  I know my boss too well and know that she would never had said that, and she would have spoken to me if she had an issue with it.  She's just a s**t stirrer.  But it really stressed me out over the weekend, as I couldn't stop thinking about it.

Michelle if the hot compress doesn't work try a hot bath with a little bit of salt in it.  Otherwise pop to the GP and they may pop it for you.

Cath hope the indigestion settles for you and like Kara said baby can drop really quickly.  Not long to go now.

Sarah how are you feeling?

Hope everyone else is OK.

I'm off to watch some tv in bed I think night all.


----------



## mimi41

Morning all

Kara hows milk monster, she seems to be having a growth spurt hun

Claire you are entitled to all your appointments to be in work time, you do not have to use annual leave.  Have you a union?

Sarah how are you has it sunk in yet

Cath i get terrible indigestion, even water starts it off.  Never mind not long now

Hi to everyone else hope everyone is well


----------



## claire1

Michelle i know me and Rob have read my maternity policy, and it clearly states that I'm allowed time for hospital and relaxation classes during work time.  Yeah I am with a union, but don't want to contact them as it's not by boss thats causing these problems, it's her deputy.  She has always had an issue with me and some of the other girls there, but it's just getting worse now.  Hopefully my boss will sort it soon.

Hope everyone is OK?

I'm off to work in this lovely weather, just wish we still had the Z3, could have driven around with the top down.


----------



## kara76

morning all

sarah thanks about the pic. i heard that your pulse goes slipperly when pregnant, weird isnt it lol

claire there is always one wherever you work isnt there, what a cow. by law your allowed paid time for appointments

mimi hows the boil?

tyler is defoo having a growth sprut and also wants more attention and is awake longer, she loves cuddles as do we. off o get her registared today


----------



## Ravan

Good luck with the registaring of beautiful Tyler.......dont come on later and say you've changed  her name!


----------



## kara76

i did think about calling her milk monster ellard but thought she might get bullied when she was older lol

went to boots and got more nappies, yeah she is a poop monster too lol and a pram umbrella yay yay. i will post a pic last of her in a beautiful little outfit (from you ravan)


----------



## kara76




----------



## Taffy Girl

Aw a gorgeous girl in a gorgeous outfit! You have some lovely pics. 
I call Morgan "Morgan Munchkin" when he feeds all the time lol  

Mimi I had a boil under my arm and it was so painful - so you have my sympathy. Think its a sign of being run down so try to take it easy and look after yourself and tiddly.  I ended up on anti-biotics - but I think someone recommended a paste made out of bicarbonate of soda - might be worth googling for home remedies?

Claire hope work is ok today - what a nightmare for you.   

Cath - not long to go for you now. Hope you are doing ok  

Hello Sarah, ffydd, and all our other mummies to be

Ravan miriam, ebonie and popsi hope you and your little ones are all doing ok 


I am feeling poop today and so have spent the day going through pics of Morgan (we have lots!) and making a photobook online - it was gonna be for my dad for fathers day but I think we may keep it as it looks lovely!


----------



## claire1

Thanks girls.  Just need to learn to ignore her, didn't help I was hormonal yesterday.

Kara she is so cute.

Taffy tesco's were doing a bogof on photobooks, so you could keep one and give one as a gift (think they had to be the same size and pics etc)

Hope everyone is OK.


----------



## mimi41

Thanks for the advice ladies on the boil it has popped and feels much better

Claire yeah just ignore or tell her straight (again within your rights to hun)

Taffy hope you feel better soon

Kara milk monster is scrummy

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## claire1

Michelle I'm glad it's popped and feels better.  They are really uncomfortable.


----------



## kara76

taffy how do you make a photobook online? hows morgan? sorry your feeling poop, have you got a bug or something? are you still breastfeeding? crikey its like 20 questions lol

claire sometimes is hard to ignore people when they are mean

mimi good news thats the boil and popped, sounds painful

Tyler is on a misson today to feed feed feed


----------



## PixTrix

aw lovely pic of Tyler    Great that she has been registered. Looking forward to meeting her next week.

Oo Mimi, boils are nasty, good that it has popped now.

Hope you are feeling better Taffy and Morgan is ok.

Not fair having that pressure on you in work Claire. Hope you have had a better day today.

How does it feel posting in here Sarah, bet its fab, so thrilled for you.

Hope you are ok Fydd

How are you doing Pick, have you dipped your toe in here yet?

Not long for you now Cath


----------



## claire1

Kara you choose a site that do them, download their softwear and then upload the pics. It's really easy.
http://www.tescophoto.com/photo_books
http://www.photobox.co.uk/shop/photo-books

I used photobox and they were good and easy to use. I also had 20% discount with bounty think the code was Bounty 30.

/links


----------



## kara76

cheers claire i will have a look into it, i have used smilebox before

crikey milk monster just had a massive feed and is now laying in her pram wide awake lol


----------



## kara76

pix it will be great to see you and have a catch up


----------



## kara76

morning all

how is everyone today?

what crap weather it is boo boo. luke is still in bed, ive been up ages and been looking at my lovely photos now i need to decide what to get printed!!!! its so hard to chose. i need to go get the western telegraph, it seems we are on the front page!


----------



## mimi41

Kara haven't seen telegraph yet but will buy one today

Hows milk monster


----------



## kara76

milk monster is asleep on me atm, she wont settle in her pram, seems she wants to be close to me. she is still being good at night so im cool with it. i always hoped that i would feed and put her down but there is no way i can listen to her getting upset 

hows you? are you in work?


----------



## mimi41

Yeah i'm in work.  Got another quite busy day, but i am taking a couple of hours off to meet for lunch with my 2 neices and sister

Its early days yet she might just settle back in her pram again.


----------



## kara76

lunch sounds very nice, where you going?

i havent done anything this morning except look though pics


----------



## Taffy Girl

Kara sounds like my day yesterday.... we have taken loads of pics but had not had any printed. it was lovely looking back through them all. have ordered a photobook from photobox for mike and some prints to make a little album for my dad for fathers day. 
Im ok - my ulcerative colits is playing up so have really achy joints and a bad belly   
am still part breastfeeding but my supply has dropped a bit and am not keeping up with morgan so he is about 1/3 breat fed and 2/3 formula now. still i figure a bit is better than none!

Am very excited we are starting baby massage next tuesday   

sounds like you are having fun with the milk monster lol 

Have a nice lunch mimi


----------



## kara76

a photoboxsounds a lovely gift. i bet you have loads of pics i find i cant stop taking them and had some professional ones done and some for the paper too. good for you fomula feeding and breast feeding, breast feeding isnt easy at all is it. my boobs are doing a great job at the moment but if that changes i will do what your doing, i have all the gear here lol

do you feed from one breast each feed? thats what im doing yet i do check to make sure there is milk there when tyler comes off incase she is coming off as its ran out lol, its a mega learning curve

ive managed to get half dressed, luke is just changing tyler inbetween a feed


----------



## mimi41

Hi all

How is everyone

Kara hope milk monster is ok

Taffy hope you are feeling better soon

AFM i am having braxton hicks and bump feels really heavy today.  Other than that another busy day at work


----------



## kara76

your body is getting ready for the big day, arent braxton hicks weird lol

milk monster is being very well behaved today lol apart from puking lol


----------



## mimi41

Ooh yeah the strangest feeling hun.  Alos i'm a bit crampy but nothing serious

Glad tyler is behaving herself lol


----------



## kara76

baby is getting heavier now and piling on weight and probably dropping a little, its very exciting, enjoy every second of these last weeks pregnant, i loved being pregnant


----------



## miriam7

sorry not posted for few days hope all mums to be mummys and babys are well , mimi not long left now wheres the time going, remember i said my sis has big baby well she was due tue so had con today they said 9lb at least shes going to be induced on 28th but is praying she goes on her own! kara tylers georgeous cant wait to meet her seems you are doing fine and lukes being a brill daddy too! taffy hope you feel better soon


----------



## kara76

morning all how is everyone?


----------



## mimi41

Miriam i hope things go natural for your sis, 9lb is a good size

Morning Kara how are you


----------



## kara76

yeah 9lbis a bloody good size, fingers crossed she goes natural tell her not to bother with pineapple lol

im good hun, up earlier today, i did the last feed earlier as Tyler was hungry so night feed and morning feed was earlier.

hows you today?


----------



## mimi41

I'm ok just really bad indigestion.  Coffee is making it worse now lol

Your doing a grand job.

Are you in Saturday steve is working i might pop over


----------



## kara76

oh bugger and you like coffee, have you thought of trying tea?

yeah i should be in saturday,just text beforehand to make sure. luke is itching to go and have some man time i thnk lol

i need to go to the docs today to get more iron pills, i only have 3 left and they need the paper work from the hospital! tesco order coming between 12 and 2 and friend between 2 and 3pm. thats today gone and we were hoping to go and get a chip fryer as i binned the last one as it was minging. the mornings go so quick, i leave luke in bed lol


----------



## mimi41

I'll try and pop over so Luke can go do his thing lol

I bought that new vita fry thing which only uses a tablespoon of oil, quite expensive but no mess and lovely chips

I don't like tea but i might try herbal


----------



## kara76

herbal tea is yuck lol , what about lemon tea, thats nice. or lemon and honey tea

im amazed luke hasnt escaped yet he might well do tomorrow lol


----------



## mimi41

Steve will be the same but he will be itching to go on the ps3.

I'll have to try something as i love my hot drinks


----------



## kara76

hot choc? topped with mashmellows omg that is yum yum lol

i think its important for men to have man time whatever that is, cars, ps3 etc etc, luke was playing on his ds while i was in labour which suited me fine as i was texting and i dont like fuss


----------



## mimi41

Steve goes on ps3 when he wants, it don't bother me.  He could be out in the pub every night lol

Off to Narberth now chat later


----------



## kara76

i agree and thats why im pleased luke has a hobby, i would hate him in the pub every night. i dont get computer games but the ds brain training is quite fun lol

dont work too hard


----------



## Cath34

Hi everyone, how you all doing?


I'm at home all day today as i feel like s**t!! SPD seems to be the cause of such bad pelvic pain, plus babies head is very low down in the pelvis and engaged quite a lot!!!! Cons thinks I could go early but if not I have a planned c sec booked for the 3rd, 2 weeks today!!!!! How scary is that!!
I should have a sweep a week Tues to see if things get moving naturally first. 
My God its really happening now!!!


Mimi- you're not far behind me!


----------



## kara76

cath you rest up your gona need your energy. i think its great that your gona meet your baby soon woo hoo its an amazing feeling.


----------



## mimi41

Cath i think i'm 4 weeks behind you.

Oh spd sounds painful.  Good news baby is engaged though

Kara you ok


----------



## kara76

im good, tyler is feeding almost nonstop in the afternnon atm

hows you/?


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hope you are feeling a bit better Cath and get lots of rest

Kara, sounds like Tyler is going great! Would it be ok to pop round some time Sat too? Would love to see you and meet Tyler

Hope you are ok Mimi, not long til you can get out of work now, bet you can't wait. 

Hope all mums bumps and babies are well xxx


----------



## kara76

sarah how are you? saturday sounds good to me


----------



## SarahJaneH

I'm ok thanks, busy at work just now. I've been feeling ok, but last night and today have had quite a lot of cramps - I know it's normal but still made me a bit nervous. Can't wait for scan now! 

Are you managing to get some sleep? Look forward to seeing you, will text you


----------



## kara76

busy is probably good and will help the time go quick. i know how nervous cramps can make you, your uterus is growing quick now

yeah im getting between 3 and 4 hours either side of the night feed so thats great as Tyler likes to stay awake alot in the day so there is non chance to sleep then, not that i feel the need to sleep in the day


----------



## Jule

Hi Michelle great news the boil has popped, bet your feeling much better without that discomfort.  BH how exciting, things are really moving for you now, not much longer, when do you finish work?

Cath great news for your baby being engaged not much longer for you and a date for c section if not sooner how exciting.

Taffy hope you are feling bit better, uc is not nice is it especially when its flared up.  Hows Morgan, bet he has grown loads

Hi to Miriam, Maia, Ravan, Sam, Popsi and Princess, Kara and Tyler and alll other mums, babies and bumps


----------



## mimi41

Hi Ladies

Just come back from reiki had a lovely indian head massage

Jules i have 4 weeks left, can't wait to finish.  I'm feeling heavy now

Sarah what time you going to pop round karas.  Those cramps are so worrying, i think the first trimester is the most painful.  i was convinced i was having my period.

Spooks how are you

Taffy, miriam, ravan, kara and all those beautiful babies hi

We need to start our guessing game for cath now

My guess is girl 6lb 4oz on 3rd June


----------



## SarahJaneH

I bet your head massage was really relaxing Mimi. 

I've got to go and see the in-laws later in the afternoon so I was thinking late morning or early afternoon (whatever is best for you Kara). 

Boo got to go to work soon, its too nice I just want to sit in the garden

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Cath34

I'm liking the guessing game!! lol I think 3rd June is highly probable but not sure about the 6ils 4ozs!!!! I am small but baby feels like an elephant inside me!!! lol Most people think a girl but I think a boy! Its getting exciting now. need to unpack the moses basket and put crib together I think! I'm still waiting for my pram, but I have the car seat ready so thats ok. 

Hope everyone is doing ok today, the sun is doing it for me!


----------



## kara76

morning all

tyler slept for 5 hours yay

mimi sounds like a relaxing evening

sarah around noon is good for me i think but ifyou need to come earlier thats fine

cath under 2 weeks left now wow


place your bets for caths baby
mimi 6lb 4oz on 3rd June
kara 7lb 2oz 1st June


----------



## Beanieb

Hi there

Kara - congratulations 

Can someone answer a few questions for me please, am not sure where the best place to ask these would be but I need experience from people who have midwives in the cardiff area.

basically I am 10 + 2 today and only got to see my GP last Friday. I stressed to him the importance of seeing a midwife soon and he told me to call the surgery today if the midwife hadn't called. So... I did and was just told that the Midwife has my notes and it could take her 15 days to get in touch. I'm not sure why I was told to call the surgery if there's nothing they can do. I need to ask about Nuchal scans and obviously I would like to have a 12 week scan and at this rate I will miss it completely.

My questions are:

Is there anyone else I can call to make sure I am in the system?
When the midwife does see me how long after that will I get a scan?
Am I better off just going to a private clinic to have the Nuchal Scan, do they even do it at UHW?

Also - I have had a missed call on my home phone which I thought may be the midwife though I am not sure why she wouldn't leave a message or try me on my mobile (some of us work too!) - the number is 02920 334206 and I wondered, does anyone have a midwife here with this number? If I know for sure it's her then perhaps I could call her?

thanks in advance.


----------



## kara76

i would ask yoursurgery for the direct number for your midwife, you should been booked in around now at least, nt scans are only available on the nhs in certian areas . i went private for one and went to the spire in cardiff-innermost secrets is the clinic name, they do the combo scan and bloods

afm mw has been , all good apart from my loss,the low vaginal swab taken the other day is clear but she took a high swab as she thinks i might have some retrainee membranes


----------



## kara76

i have been for a lovely short walk using a baby sling for Tyler and took rex too but didnt stay out too long cause its so hot, good news is tyler loves the sling, i brought it from ebay in a hope i can use it to best feed. i have 2 now one upright (ravan's) havent tried this yet as Tyler is too little and floppy lol and the one from ebay is like carry a bag on your front and your meant to be able to breast feed with it on, how i havent a clue but will try. im quite nervous about feeding in public even though i know its the most natural thing in the world and i know i would go off my head is someone was rude to me while i was feeding. i have fed a few times when out and about but not a lot and its been mostly in the car and i dont wana always have to go and sit in the car especially if its hot like this, i have been trying to get my boob out while having a cloth over my shoulder and tyler but thats not easy at all. 
we are off to kent drifting next month and i would like to feel more comfy breastfeeding in public for then. thanks for listening


----------



## SarahJaneH

Sounds like a nice walk Kara!  I bet it will just take a bit of time to feel confident about feeding in public, once you've worked out a way that's comfy for you and Tyler, before long you won't think twice. And no, you shouldn't have to go and sit in a hot car! Look forward to seeing you tomorrow, noon it is.

Hope you are ok today Mimi

I'm so glad it is Friday woohoo


----------



## kara76

im sure you will find me ok if not just call. i will have the kettle on ready lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Just a quickie - we have been to a friends funeral and morgan has been at my mum and dads for the day (1st proper time awaay from him so need to catch up on cuddles!!!) Kara - I found that a cardigan works well cos you can pull one side around and snuggle babe in without feeling you are flashing too much flesh. I also wore my maternity trousers band to cover my belly a bit - and my long loose maternity tops - you can fit babe underneath and look down to get her latched on. Otherwise I used a big pashmina tied in a loop to make a sort of sling. You'll find something you are comfy with - (or just give up caring lol) 
x


----------



## kara76

taffy sorry to hear you have been to a funeral. bet it was weird being away from Morgan.

thanks for the advice and i have 2 linen scarfs that i havent even considered using so massive thanks


----------



## mimi41

Evening guys

My feet are not liking the heat lol

Kara glad you went for a little walk hun.  What time is good for you tomorrow

Taffy sorry bout funeral hun

Sarah might see you tomorrow


----------



## kara76

do you wana come at noon too?

we have a bbq tomorrow at my bros which will be nice

oh i bet your feet are uncomfy in this heat.

we sat in the garden which was nice and i did a ton of washing


----------



## mimi41

I'll see you at noon

We are going to cardigan for a meal, on the boat which is an indian tomorrow night

My car has just cost me a grand


----------



## kara76

cool

wow thats sounds nice not the car though, what the heck did you have done?


----------



## mimi41

4 new tyres, service and a solenoid had gone f*cking gutted that money was for mat leave


----------



## kara76

bugger

i better go for my bath, i have just taken my first paracentamol of the day as im a little achy now. be back later if your around if not see you at noon


----------



## SarahJaneH

Sorry about your friend Taffy   

I hear that restaurant is really good Mimi - ouch on the car front tyres are so expensive (wtf is a solenoid lol).

See you both tomorrow


----------



## mimi41

I'm signing off now hun.  See you tomorrow

I don't know all i know is it was expensive.  See you tomorrow


----------



## miriam7

hiya spooks hope you and baby spooks are well   kara dont worry im sure you will get the hang of disguising your boobs by next month


----------



## Queenie1

hi all

kara what a lovely photo of tyler. she is gorgeous. good luck with the bf in public i'm sure you will get the hang of it.

mimi hope you are well and resting up. hope you enjoyed your smittling with tyler.

taffy sorry to hear you had a funeral to go to hope you and morgan are ok.

raven how are you. hi to sam

miriam hope you and maia are well

cath not long to go now good luck

hi to all mum's bumps and babes.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hope everyone is well, what another lovely day! 

It was great to see you yesterday Kara, Tyler and Mimi. What a little treasure Tyler is. How was the meal on the boat Mimi?

Guesses for Cath

mimi 6lb 4oz on 3rd June girl
kara 7lb 2oz 1st June
Sarah 7lb 6oz 2nd June boy


----------



## kara76

morning all

spooks hiya hun, how baby spooks? thanks for popping in 

queenie i bf in public ish last night and was fine

sarah it was so nice to see you pop by anytime

mimi how are you today in this heat?

cath another day down woo hoo

miriam i bet maia is loving it in her pool, hows your sis? any news?

ravan hows sam? i bet he isgrowing fast

taffy hows morgan?

claire, ffydd, nic and pick how are you girls, are you all ok?

afm we went out partying last night well not quite but a bbq at mt bros and got home at 130am, tyler wokei fed her after feedinf her most of the night too and put her in her crib and she slept 6 hourswoo hoo


----------



## kara76

Guesses for Cath

mimi 6lb 4oz on 3rd June girl
kara 7lb 2oz 1st June boy
Sarah 7lb 6oz 2nd June boy


----------



## mimi41

Morning all

Kara, Tyler and Sarah lovely to see you yesterday.  Tyler is the cutest, i just love smittling with her

Queenie hi i've pm'd you hun

We had a lovely meal on a boat last night, knackered today though

Hi to everyone else

Cath not long now hun, then its my turn lol


----------



## kara76

was nice seeing you too

what did you eat in theend?


----------



## claire1

Girls I need some advise.  I had a little fall last night I think I tripped on the stairs (don't really remember how I did it, one minute walking up and next fall)  Didn't land on bump, and he has been moving this morning.  But should I have contacted the midwife?  Really aching this morning, but hasn't that  helped that I had to go to work as no other coveravailable.  

Anyway how is everyone?  Hope your all enjoying this lovely weather?

Kara glad you had a good time last night, and Tyler slept 6 hours fab.

Cath hope your OK?

Michelle hope your not too tired.


----------



## mimi41

Claire i think you need to get checked out just for your own peace of mind

Kara chicken tikka biriyani, and loads of indigestion hun lol


----------



## kara76

claire im sure all is well if your feeling movements but i agree get checked out as it will only play on your mind

mimi sounds nice apart from the after effects

tyler is pukey and puked in my hair lol


----------



## Jule

Claire I agree if u have had movement that is good but worth giving the midwife a ring just for peace of mind.u don't know any in work do you?
Where was your boat trip mimi?
Kara sounds lile tyler is doing really well,you both have got the nack now of feeding.hope you had a good bbq.
Cath not long now hope you are feeling ok?
How are all you other mums and mums to be


----------



## claire1

Thanks girls left a message and waiting for someone to get beck to me.  

Jule all the others are away or had plans, so couldn't ring them to cover me.

Think I'll go off tomorrow if still feeling stiff and acing.  But hoping it will settle.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hope you are feeling ok Claire, sounds like a good move to stay at home tomorrow and rest up.

Hope you got the puke out of your hair kara! Glad you enjoyed the bbq, will pop and see you again soon for sure

See you tomorrow Mimi, hope the heat hasn't got to you too much

Miriam and Ravan, hope your little monkeys have been having fun in the sun

How's you and Morgan, Taffy?

Hope you are feeling ok Cath

Nic, Ffydd, Pick, Beanie hope you are all well


----------



## Queenie1

claire hope your alright and i dito what everyone has said.

yum yum mimi that sounds lovely. glad you had a good time.

kara sounds like you and tyler are getting on well.

sarah how you feeling. any pregnancy symptoms yet.

hi to all mum's bumps and babes hope you are all enjoying the sunshine


----------



## miriam7

mimi and cath hope you are coping ok with this heat   wow kara 6hrs sleep thats real good bbq must of worn tyler out! maias only had 1 daytime sleep in last 2 days so went sleep early shes been busy in paddling pool and playin with sand table all day   claire hope you are ok after your fall   kath not long now bet you cant wait 

Guesses  for Cath

mimi 6lb 4oz on 3rd June girl
kara 7lb 2oz 1st June  boy
Sarah 7lb 6oz 2nd June boy                                                                    miriam 7lb 4oz 4th june ummm boy!

kara my sis had castor oil last nite then had bad stomach and pains 1oclock in morn she rang me but they faded and she went to sleep at 4am only prob was her bloke got exited had shower shaved took caffeine tablets ...all for nothing poor sod thought he was goin to hospital for the night


----------



## mimi41

Morning all

Kara and tyler hope you both well

Cath not long another day down

Miriam your poor bil lol

Sarah see you later

Claire hope you feel better

Queenie hi

Weather is beautiful but my feet don't like it lol

Kara you will be missed today, see everyone else later


----------



## Ravan

Guesses  for Cath

mimi 6lb 4oz on 3rd June girl
kara 7lb 2oz 1st June  boy
Sarah 7lb 6oz 2nd June boy                                                                    
miriam 7lb 4oz 4th june ummm boy!
ravan 6lb 9oz  5th june

Mimi your ticker is flying by!
Gonna have t o start guessing for you soon,are you excited?

hope Tyler,Maia,Morgan,Katie and all the other babies are coping ok with the heat.
I bought Sam the tiniest of pools to keep him cool,it works and he loves it lol

Hope your all well


----------



## mimi41

Ravan yeah i am getting excited now, can't wait to meet tt.

The pool sounds just the thing in this weather


----------



## Ravan

He found it a bit strange getting in with clothes on lol There was only about 4inches of water in it lol

How are you coping with the heat?


----------



## mimi41

Not very good, my feet don't like it lol

I'm not good in heat anyway, i like the weather but it just doesn't like me.  I think i'll buy a pool and sit in it lol

Off to work see you later


----------



## kara76

morning

ravan  have you taken lots of pics of sam in his pool? they are great to keep kids cool

mimi i bet your feet are uncomfy now

i didnt get up til 1030am, was shattered


----------



## kara76

ladies tescos have a special offer on size 2 nappies, buy 2 get 2 free which is mega bargain. Tyler is still in newborn yet we brought newborn and size 2 to get the saving, tried to buy a summer hat but tescos had none in 0-3 months so we brought a head scarf! weather is meant to change so we probably wont need a summer hat lol. that will also save the worry about it being too hot at night too lol

questions for the mums, do i have a 6 week check up with my gp? do i have to make this appointment?


----------



## Taffy Girl

We missed you today hun   
I had my 6 week check up with my consultant at the hospital not GP although the GP did check me over again at Morgan's 8 week check and jabs - but I think that was because I had so many things going on with me. Morgan is just going in to size 2s - he weighed 10lbs 3oz today - so thanks for the tip! 

Lovely to see the bumps and babe tonight. Missed Sam and Maia though!


----------



## mimi41

Morning all

Kara we missed you there

Lovely to see everyone especially the beautiful babies morgan and katie.

I'm knackered today and i didn't drive lol

Sarah hope you got home safe and thanks for the lift

I think i will buy size 2 nappies they will be used in time

Hi to claire, jules, julespenfold, queenie, lisa, taffy and sam

Ravan, miriam and tricynic hope tio see you soon.


----------



## kara76

morning all

i did miss you girls but i did the right thing given the heat and it was lukes last day before going back to work today boo boo.

how is everyone?


----------



## mimi41

Definitely too hot for tyler there.  Why don't they have opening windows  

How are you managing without luke, just relax and everything will get done hun.  

How was luke going back to work


----------



## kara76

probably to get people to drink more lol, nightclubs use to keep heating on in summer

midwife is coming in 20mins to discharge me yay yay. swab was all clear

luke woke me at 7am ish to ask if i had seen his belt lol, then slammed the front door which stirred tyler lol, he really didnt wana go back


----------



## mimi41

Bless him it must be hard after being off for nearly 3 weeks.

Yay to being discharged hun, you must have got rid of all the yucky stuff


----------



## kara76

its a very stressful job

i have been discharged yay

im gona express some lovely mummy milk if tyler goes to sleep lol, got to call gp and make appointment and call tax credits for a form

how long do you have left in work?


----------



## mimi41

Just over 3 weeks i can't wait.

I've got mw on thursday this week and i will be asking about antenatal classes and tour lol

Conservatives have already been cutting things down i wonder if this is going to include tax credits, it would just be my luck


----------



## kara76

wow thats gona go quick

the child trust fund is being cut, i hope they dont cut tax credits.


----------



## mimi41

They are also cutting the £500 grant to £100, so apply for that now


----------



## kara76

hope you get it, i might have to get a form yet dont think i will get it


----------



## mimi41

I won't get it but i will try.  I think things are being cut on 1st August


----------



## kara76

i cant get through to tax credits


----------



## PixTrix

just a quicky cos I am in the zone that is boring, exhausting, assessment crap lol

Is Friday ok with you for a visit Kara?

Hope you are all ok over here and coping with the heat. Will catch up on all the thread later x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

We missed you and Tyler yesterday Kara, hope all is well and you managed to get onto the pesky tax credit people

How are you Mimi? You're very welcome for the lift, was good to have your company. I bet you are glad it is cooling down a bit

Nic, I hope you are resting up and that the stomach pains ease off

Great to see you Taffy, Morgan is gorgeous!

Sorry you couldn't make it Miriam, Maia, Ravan and Sam, we missed you all

Don't work too hard Pix

Hope everyone is good today.


----------



## Queenie1

evening all.

kara and tyler missed you at the meet. hope you are both well and have had a good first day on your own together.

mimi you looked wonderful yesterday. what a lovely bump you have. hope you are feeling less hot.

raven,sam miriam and maia you were al missed yesterday.

taffy good to see you and thanks for the cwtches morgan.

sarah , claire you are both looking well

Guesses  for Cath

mimi 6lb 4oz on 3rd June girl
kara 7lb 2oz 1st June  boy
Sarah 7lb 6oz 2nd June boy                                                                    
miriam 7lb 4oz 4th june ummm boy!
ravan 6lb 9oz  5th june
queenie 7lb 5oz 3rd june boy


----------



## Jule

Hi girls how are you all.

Kara you have to make the GP appt for your 6 week check but all baby appt's will be sent to you.

Mimi how are you and your feet.  The weather is supposed to be cooler at the end of the week so hopefully you wll feel a bit better.

Cath how are you feeling, not long now.

Thanks for all the cuddles Morgan, Taffy he is so cute and cuddly   

Hi to Ravan, Sam, Miriam and Maia.


----------



## Taffy Girl

OMG I just wanna say I luuuuuuuurve my DH sooooooooooooooooo much. 
Was just on my way out the door this morning when Parcelforce Van arrived with a huge parcel for me. DH has bought me a Wii Fit and Sports Resort!!!!!! (I'd had a little whinge about my weight coming off slowly and missing the morning dog walks as Morgan always needs feeding the same time - so no excuses now hee hee!) 

As you can guess I am very, very excited (and a little bit gobsmacked!) lol!!!

This is such a fab start to my day - Hope everyone else has a lovely day too


----------



## kara76

morning ladies

how is everyone?

ive made my gp appointment and have to go in 2 weeks too for blood test and blood pressure as bp is still a little high and my platelets are high too!!had a hard day yesterday tyler was feeding so so much and for so so long and my nipples got sore and raw and by night time i was emotional so when luke said i shouldnt sacraifice myself i cried yet carried on but after an hour and half of feeding and at midnight we caved in and gave a bottle as i was exhausted and over emotional by then which isnt great when breast feeding, Tyler fed again for 2 hours at 530am but i have managed to get a few hours sleep now so feel ok and have started expressing the remaining milk 

taffy what a nice thing for your hubby to do, will you get time to use it lol

jule thanks for all your advice hun

queenie missed you too hun

sarah how are you? you excited? nervous?

mimi hows you?

cath omg girl time is flying,

how are all the mummies? and the bumps?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Wow well done you    Don't let it stress you hun. You are doing fab!
Rub a bit of breast milk into your nipples and leave to dry/soak in - works wonders. 
Otherwise Lanisoh (sp) cream is good too - but its not cheap - I have a tube which Ive only used a little out of which I could post you if you let me have your address although I wont promise to do so before Friday as we are off out now and have a busy day tomorrow. 
x


----------



## kara76

im doing cream and milk and i would be very thankful for the cream if you dont need it. will pm you address
hows morgan?

not sure how im ever gona go out again with all this feeding lol


----------



## Cath34

Thanks girls, I dont really know how I'm feeling about being a mum in a weeks time!!! Scared!! 
Interesting most of think a boy!! lol I have always thought a boy but and veering towards a girl now!!!! who knows?


Kara hun, you sound exhausted hun, bless you. Maybe express a bit more to give yourself some relief? I'm thinking I'll just bottle feed and not start breast as I still cant get my head around it, even though I know its natural it feels very strange to me still.


Taffy- how nice of your hubby, bless him.


Mimi- How are you feeling? 


I am quite shattered as have been rushing around Mon and Tues between work, vets and hospital etc.. Today is a rest day, I feel huge!!! lol


Hope evryone is doing ok today? No sun!!


----------



## kara76

cath rest while you can hunni, its such a weird feeling i bet now your on countdown, it is scary

i think i did way too much yesterday which was probably very silly, even luke got worried and thats not like him lol


----------



## mimi41

Kara hugs for you love.  There is nothing wrong with doing both hun, don't beat yourself up.  At least someone can help you with fed times  

Cath bloody hell only a week.  I'm fine thanks tired but fine

Taffy i have the wii and sports resort and it is fab

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kara76

mimi how are you today?

sarah and pick will be thinking of you tomorrow


----------



## Queenie1

sarah all the very best for tomorrow. will be thinking of you
pick good luck tomorrow as well. will be thinking of you as well

kara hope your feeling better this evening. and like mimi said don't worry about it if you have to give by bottle. in the end as long as tyler gets a feed is is happy and healthy that is all that matters.

mini how are you now the days are cooling

taffy enjoy the wii fit. we have one as well was really good to start with but have now stopped using it, must try and get on there again i could do with loosing a little.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Taffy what a lovely surprise from your hubby!

Kara hope you and Tyler are ok, hugs to you - be kind to yourself

Mimi, bet you are glad it is a bit cooler now

Hope you are feeling ok Cath

Thanks for your good luck wishes ladies, feeling nervous and excited now!


----------



## Jule

Wow taffy what a lovely surprise bet you couldnt believe it.

Kara you keep texting me and ill give you all the help you need.  Glad you are feeling better today, its a hard time these first few weeks but it will get better   

Cath wow only a week, how exciting bet you cant wait to be a mummy   

Pick and Sarah good luck both for tomorrow

Ravan how are you?


----------



## Cath34

Pick and Sarah - best of luck both. xx


----------



## miriam7

cath and mimi hope you are ok not long to go at all now   i cant help with the boob feeding kara as you know i gave up after 11 hours


----------



## mimi41

Kara hope you had a better day and thank you for the reminder

Sarah and pick best of luck

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kara76

morning ladies

how is everyone?

again good luck sarah and pick

mimi all the best for your midwife appointment, hope you get some antenatal dates etc

miriam lol cheers hun, breast feeding sure is hard work

cath this time next week will be mega exciting and a nervous time for you, your gona meet your baby yay

jule thank you so much hun, your support is great it really does help

well last night at 10pm we went to tescos lol, someone suggested a dummy (a lady who is a breast feeding coach) and after feeding tyler every hour last night and then giving her 2oz of expressed milk via bottle and her puking everywhere we decided that we would try and dummy as she was using me as comfort to suckle and after having to pop the dummy back in a few times when she went down it worked and she was one happy baby for 6 hours. i didnt wana use a dummy but i cant have Tyler unhappy and she is want matters at the moment

off out later, mil is driving my pick up to get rid of some used tyres we have and i need to get wages and go to the bank and maybe a wander round somewhere i think even though i have a really aching back


----------



## mimi41

Kara if a dummy is needed so be it.  6 hours sleep woohoo


----------



## kara76

im now reading the baby whisperer and its much better than gina ford, she writes about using a dummy and how feeding every hour is actually bad for milk supply. just gona see how it all goes now

what time is your appointment?


----------



## mimi41

I've heard the baby whisperer is good.  Gina ford is very regimented and strict.  My appointment is 9


----------



## SarahJaneH

Thanks girls

Good luck with your appointment too Mimi

Glad the dummy is working Kara, as you say whatever is best for Tyler. Hope you have a good day today

Better go and get ready to go to Cardiff...


----------



## kara76

yeah i think thatabout gina ford so only took what i thought was right and alot of it goes out the window and you kinda know what to do

the baby whisperer was hard to read before Tyler came but now she is hear it makes alot of sense if you get me!

You should have seen Tyler puke last night omg is was everywhere, both me and luke had puke over us, i was already covered from earlier that day but as soon as luke got home she puked on him, so obivous she was stuffing her face lol

sarah i will be out til later so please text me


----------



## mimi41

Bless the two of you, she must have been over full or something


----------



## SarahJaneH

Will do Kara, will text you too Mimi


----------



## mimi41

Brill Sarah as i am not near my computer today.  Really good luck i will be thinking of you hun


----------



## claire1

Pick and Sarah good luck for your scans today, will be thinking of you both.

Michelle good luck with the midwife.  Hope you get some times etc sorted.

Cath not long for you now, good luck.

Kara if Tyler needs a dummy then it's not going to do any harm.  I watched the baby whisperer yesterday and she discouraged using the breast to comfort baby.  Hope everything else is OK with you both.

Hi everyone else

Sorry it's a quick one (again) off to hospital for my diabetes test.  Will pop back in later to catch up on the scan news etc


----------



## kara76

claire good luck with the test hopes it negative for you, will you get results today?


----------



## trickynic

Good luck for your scans today Sarah and Pick! Very exciting!
Hope test goes well today Claire.


Glad things are going well for you Kara. Someone else recommended the Baby Whisperer to me but perhaps I'll wait until nearer the time to get it - can get  a bit overwhelmed with too much information!


I've had a funny start to the week. Had lost of achey pains on Monday and Tuesday which I think was from gardening on the weekend (so unfit!) but what worried me the most was that my babies were hardly moving (well, nothing compared to what they were like last week). Of course, I got myself into a right state about it and finally called the midwife yesterday. She reassured me a bit by saying that it was very unusual for me to be getting so much movement at this stage anyway and, basically, not to worry about it. My belly seems to have grown loads this week and is hard like a beach ball so maybe they just don't have that much room to move! Not too worried anymore but bloody hell, does this anxiety ever stop?! (I think I know the answer to that one!)   


On the count down to the 20 week scan!!!!! eeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## kara76

nic i tried to read it before Tyler came and it just didnt sink in but now im reading bits that apply to us and its good and makes sense so gona try and go with what she says i think. if your babies dont move there are a few things you can do, drink ice cold water or have something high in sugar and this should get them going lol. the anxiety  doesnt end and even when there are here there are new worries 

ive managed to get things done this morning and had my first bath while alone at home with Tyler, i took rex with me as i dont leave them alone together, im sure rex would be ok but he might wana have a cuddle with her lol


----------



## pickwick

Hi Kara I am not so much of a thicko I have found you, way hay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just to update things on this thread.  7 week scan went really well we saw one tiny heart beat this morning which was just amazing and we are over the moon.  I am going back in 2 weeks as the other sac is still there so they just want to scan again - although Louise didn't think it would come to anything.  We feel so lucky and blessed.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sorry I haven't posted on here before I have still been posted on the other thread as I don't really know my way around but thank you all for the well wishes.x


----------



## kara76

pick lol im sure your not a thicko at all lol

great news on your scan, sorry to hear that one little embryo didnt quite make it but you are veryblessed with one little baby on board woo hoo


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Pick, I'm so pleased your scan went well,- lovely to see you on this thread. I'm sorry to hear that it looks like one embryo didn't make it, but great that you have a little one snuggling in nicely. Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy   

I can't quite believe that I am writing this, but we are expecting twins. The scan was just an unforgettable experience, we were both quite stunned! I know there's a long way to go yet, but at the moment am just truly grateful and feel so lucky. We called in to tell dh's parents on the way home - it's his mum's birthday today so was very special.

Nic, hope you are feeling ok and resting up after your funny start to the week. Can't believe you are almost 20 weeks already

Hope your test went ok Claire

How's the wii fit Taffy?

Cath, how are you, really is very close now.

Hope you had a good day bowling Mimi

Kara, how was your day out and about?

Hugs to all, think I am going for a lie down to get over my shock lol!


----------



## mimi41

Hi all

Great news Pick, you never know next week the other little sac might of caught up

Kara glad you managed a bath hun

MW appointment went well, i am still measuring 2 weeks ahead and babys hb is perfect.  I am now seeing mw on a weekly basis.  Antenatal class on sat, we only get one here.  Also i have had throught the post parenting classes so i will attend these

Claire hope your GTT went well

Tric no worry never stops hun

Sarah woohoo, i had a feeling


----------



## kara76

sarah you know how over the moon i am for you both, this is great news and its not double trouble is double the fun lol, my best advice is enjoy every moment as time flies

mimi great your apointment went well


----------



## trickynic

Great news Sarah and Pick! wooooo hoooooo!!! Pick, I don't want to get your hopes up but the same thing happened to me at our 7 week scan and then by 9 weeks the other one had caught up so you never know   


Mimi - glad MW appt went well. Almost there!



The madness has left the building (i.e my head) today and I'm feeling a lot more chilled out. Felt plenty of movements today so chuffed to bits


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad all went well Mimi, sounds like tt is doing just grand. Good you have your ante natal class sorted. I thought you were joking when you mentioned twins in the car!! 

Thank you Kara, will do our best to make the most of it. 

Thanks Nic, glad you are doing ok today. Fingers crossed for you Pick xx


----------



## mimi41

Sarah i know isn't it a coincidence i mentioned it, i've decided i'm psychic hun lol


----------



## kara76

at this rate we will need a mini bus to go to the meets lol


----------



## mimi41

Kara pmsl, i think you may be right hun


----------



## kara76

someone will have to buy a people carrier lol

tip ladies lots of fairy washing powder and baby softner, you will need it all and when in hospital they give the best ever bounty pack with some softner in lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Nige's dad said we'd have to get a trailer behind the car, but I'm thinking a minibus is a safer option lol

Mimi, I am calling you Mystic Mimi from now on!


----------



## pickwick

Sarah congratulations that's fantastic news.xxx

Thanks for all the well wishes and advice.xxxxx

A mini bus sounds like a good idea.x


----------



## Queenie1

sarah that is absolutly fab news so pleased for you.     
pick congrats on scan great news.     

mimi glad mw app went well

kara glad tyler has settled now for you with a dummy as long as she is happy then i think a dummy is great for babies.

hi to all


----------



## kara76

i have read a little about dummies today as i have had the time lol and there are a few advantages lol

I now worry she is sleeping too much lol


----------



## mimi41

I was reading yesterday newborns need between 12-18 hours a day sleep hun.  Hope this puts your mind at rest


----------



## kara76

i dont think the worry will ever end lol, i have hv tomorrow so gona have a chat to her. it will be good once i can drive and will go to the breast feeding group if im still bf that is lol


----------



## mimi41

Kara you are doing a fab job hun don't forget it.  It must be hard not being able to get anywhere not long now hun


----------



## kara76

it is hard as im so use to being able to just go out if i need too, even getting milk is a no go as its too far to walk atm, it was great getting out and about today but i have still been told to not push the pramboo hiss boo lol and im listening as i dont wana cause any pain for myself lol i feel fine and no longer take painkillers either

so you have mw next week now?


----------



## mimi41

If you need anything let me know

Yeah MW next thursday and con on friday.  She wants to see me weekly now.

Did you get offered parenting classes, i just had a letterr come through i think from hv


----------



## kara76

yeah its good when they see you once a week, you will find time will go even quicker now

no i wasnt offered any parenting classes, just got the one antenatal that was it! how often are the classes?


----------



## mimi41

For three consecutive weeks.  I have a con app on friday at 9.10 and classes start at 9.30 do you think they would mind if i was late going


----------



## kara76

how long is the class for? im sure going late would be fine, its great you get some classes


----------



## Jule

Sarah and Pick what fantastic news for you both, bet you are both over the moon, how exctiting   

Mimi great news you have finally had details about your ante natal group.  Good that they are keeping an eye on you.

Claire how was your appt today?

Cath how are you feling?


----------



## mimi41

2 hours long.  I shouldn't be that late anyhow

I'm off to bed hun, have  a good night speak tomorrow

Thanks Jules


----------



## kara76

i better get off soon too as it will be time to feed Tyler and settled her for the night

looks like we are in for a night of thunder , the sky is mega black


----------



## claire1

Sarah thats great news twins.

Pick like Nic said the other one may catch up, but congrats on the other one.

Michelle glad midwife went OK.  Give them a ring and ask them, I'm sure they wont mind you being a bit late.

Kara wont be much longer till you can drive.  But I will give you a tip, the first time you drive the car just go a short distance, and gradually build it up.  It's much safer doing it this way and it will put less stress/strain on your scar line.

Well GTT was OK, wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.  But am thinking I might be a bit naughty and get someone to look at my results tomorrow.  As if it is positive I would like to change my diet straight away.  But am hoping that it will be negative, I don't think that I am that big for dates, just carring higher.

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## kara76

claire thanks for the tip hun, i do tend to over do things a little opps

glad your gtt was ok but if you wana check it over do so

im off to watch eastenders then bed time i think


----------



## Jule

Night both hope you have a good night with Tyler Kara, the dummy seems to be doing the trick which is great.DOnt forget growth spurt at 6 weeks.

Claire great news that the gtt was ok


----------



## kara76

growth sprut = more feeding right? i read that a baby wont suckling for comfort if hungry so i will go  on Tylers cues


----------



## Jule

oh yes more feeding    only for 4-5 days though so at least there will be an end to it.
Baby will suckle a little but not do those long sucks like when she is getting the milk


----------



## Cath34

I'm ok thanks Jule - getting my head around the fact that this time next week I will hopefully be a mum!!!! wow.

Fab news about your scans girls, its a relief once you see the HB, although the worrying really doesnt stop!! lol

Kara - looking good on TV hun and little Tyler too bless her. 

Well I'm off to bed now as Ive been in work all day and am shattered tonight. Night night all x


----------



## PixTrix

Woohoo, great news Pick and Sarah, huge congratulations I am over the moon for you.

You are doing a fab job with Tyler Kara, really looking forward to meeting her.

Nearly there now Cath, good luck. Your not far behind Mimi, brill

Hope your GD results are ok Claire

Hows the wii fit going Taffy?

Hope sam is well Raven and Maia is well Miriam

Big hi to all


----------



## Ravan

Pick congratulations. 

Sarah OMG well done   minibus is a must lol

Kara glad your sleeping a bit better,watched you on the telly.You both looked fab cant wait to see her in person.....and you of course lol

OMG mimi look at your ticker   not long now,how are you feeling? 

Hope eveyone is well.Not sure whos where on this thread lol I dont post on this one to much,but now my tx is over Im a bit lost where to post


----------



## kara76

morning all

thanks girls your compliments are lovely

ravan stick on here hun and tell us all about sam

how is everyone?

im good just a little tired today


----------



## mimi41

Ravan sstay with us you are a parent and i love hearing about Sam

Kara i didn't get home in time to see news, is there a link.  Hope you had a better night hun

Sarah how are you

Pix nice to hear from you

Pick glad you found us hun

Ticker is on countdown now, seems to be flying.  I feel really well except for heart burn lol


----------



## kara76

yeah there is a link on the funding thread but here it is again http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/10176356.stm

time is going so so quick mimi and you will soon meet your baby


----------



## kara76

just got my pics through the post, all 273 of them


----------



## kara76

Tyler is now 7 14 yeah   

im passing blood and clots again, think it might be af!yet no flow yet so will wait and see


----------



## mimi41

Oh all those photos hun 

Hope af isn't too bad

Wow shes a little bruiser


----------



## Cath34

Kara, if your feeding you shouldnt have a period? 
Great news on Kara's weight. How are the photos?
I'm in agony today, why do I seem to be the only person I know who has soooo much pain?


----------



## mimi41

Cath is it spd cos that is real nasty.  Hopefully by next week it will have gone hun


----------



## Jule

Kara you will bleed for 4-6 weeks post delivery.  That is normal it is the uterus contracting. If the clots get big though i would see the GP.  You may get a period but certainly not yet its way too early.


----------



## kara76

cath rest as much as you can and i always thought i wouldnt get af while feeding but you do! damn lol

mimi im so pleased tyler has gained weight from my mummy milk 

jule thanks for all the advice your great

luke has a tummy bug! hope tyler and i dont get it


----------



## mimi41

My sister has the dreaded bug as well, i didn't go and see her.  Also, flu is about again so i think i will buy a bubble and stay in it lol


----------



## kara76

yeah a bubble sounds good you dont wana be ill


----------



## mimi41

Oh f*ck now, not now being so close.

Mind you don't want to either nor that little darling of yours


----------



## kara76

i didnt know there was anything going round boo boo

no you deffo dont wana get ill now.

my little darlinghas been awake loads today, my parents have brought her a baby gym and are bringing it over tomorrow well they were until i tell them how ill luke is!!no snogging for me lol


----------



## kara76

btw the photos i had printed were with boots online and were 5p a print if over 200 were ordered and it was free delivery on special offer, i also ordered a couple of pics for my parents, lukes mum and his grandparents and i made a fathers day card for luke yay


----------



## mimi41

I won't come over tomorrow either hun, but i will drop pressie off from queenie in the week hun

I hope he is better soon


----------



## kara76

no problem hun, im home all week lol


----------



## mimi41

Sos hun just don't want to catch anything


----------



## kara76

i understand its no prob


----------



## mimi41

Can't be bothered to cook so steve taking me out, speak later


----------



## kara76

enjoy 

i need to finish feeding then cook


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad to hear Tyler is gaining weight, you are doing great Kara. 

Hope the pain eases off for you Cath, wow, a week and you will be a mum how fab!

Yeah Ravan, stay on here and tell us all your news with Sam

Claire, hope you got on ok finding out more about your test results.

How are you doing Pick?

Hope you are feeling ok now Nic

Any news from Ffydd or Beanie?

Hope you are well Miriam and Maia, Taffy and Morgan

Thanks for all the lovely well wishes ladies. I'm feeling ok thanks, just a bit tired, but I'm guessing that is only going to get worse lol. Chinese takeaway for tea tonight, I can't wait

Have a lovely bank holiday weekend all


----------



## kara76

yeah sarah you will get overwhelmed with tiredness at some points but it sets you up well for parenthood lol, where do you get chinese?sounds yum


----------



## SarahJaneH

We go to Crymych, its very good. They recognise Nige's voice when he phones up to order now, oops!


----------



## kara76

narberth do that with us well did and the indian lol, i didnt know there was one there

i better go and have a bath while Tyler is sleeping


----------



## kara76

morning all

here is a link for the piece in the western telegraph and infertility network uk also announced the safe arrival of Tyler

How is everyone today?


----------



## trickynic

Sarah - I had a lot of tiredness around 7-8 weeks but had a bit of an energy boost after 12 weeks and ok now. The problem I have now is back ache during the night. The babies feel really heavy already and I find it difficult to stay in one position for long. Bought one of those V-shaped pillows which helps but can't remember the last time I had a good night's sleep (what with all the peeing in the night too!). I'm already walking like I'm 8 months pregnant - they keep bouncing on my bladder with every step! I was saying to DH, even though I feel quite uncomfortable, I'm so grateful for being pregnant, I'm sure that will get me through anything   . The BabyBells are moving around a lot too which is great.


Loved your interview on BBC website Kara!


Off to Nottingham to visit some friends this weekend. Hope everyone has a great bank holiday (even if it is raining...).


----------



## kara76

nic have a good weekend and believe me the peeing only gets worst im sorry, you could try drinking less in the evening but dont stop drinking all together, you will get some relief as your uterus moves up that is before the baby drops later on lol,i some night get more sleep now lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Thanks Nic, I'll look forward to an energy boost! Have a good weekend in Nottingham

How are you and Tyler today Kara? hope Luke is feeling better

Mimi, Cath, Claire, hope you are all doing ok

My cousin and wife are coming for the weekend, looking forward to it, they are great fun.


----------



## mimi41

Hi all

Just been to antenatal, really enjoyed getting info

Hope everyone is well 

Hope everyone enjoys long weekend


----------



## kara76

sarah do they know your news? luke is better but still a little pale

mimi what did they tell you?

my hair is falling out!! weird lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad antenatal went well Mimi

Kara that sounds strange! No they don't know yet, Nige wants to keep it quiet but not sure if I'll manage!


----------



## mimi41

Just things like what to expect during labour.  We visited the labour suite which was good, saw the pool and things.

When your pregnant your hair tends to get thicker cos we don't lose it, probably now your body is going back to some kind of normality and getting rid of excess


----------



## kara76

sarah i bet you will be bursting to tell them

mimi it exciting isnt it? the labouring rooms are nice arent they


----------



## mimi41

Yeah labour rooms were nice.  It is exciting but also a little scary, it was made very real today

Sarah tell em lol


----------



## kara76

you will be in one of those rooms before you know it. i think i was on each bit of the maternity ward lol, i went from the ward you visited me in and then labour suite and then delivery and then recovery lol, i got the full experience lol

feeling a little tired today and got grumpy with luke ! opps


----------



## miriam7

ive not managed to post for few days maia doesnt stop then when she finally sleeps im tidying up trail of mess she has left   Sarah and pickwick   bet you cant wait for next scan now, mimi and cath not long now is everything ready?  cath do you have that spd my sister does and looks so uncomfortable trying to walk shes not having much luck being induced 24 hr pessarie didnt work and 6 hr one she had today had started light contractions 4/5 mins apart but they seem to have worn of tonight and they havent give her another shes had enough and is telling them she wants the drip or waters broke tomorrow to get going properly everyone in there is saying how big she is the cleaner even asked if it was twins   we are thinking shes going to need a c sec anyway so going through all this for nothing


----------



## mimi41

Miriam hope things move along for your sis

Hi kara hope everyone and everything is ok.  Hows luke today, my sis was still poorly yesterday

Sarah and pick hope you both ok

Cath only a few more days hun, hope spd not too bad

Tric how are you

Hi to everyone else i am crap at personals lol

I'm packing my bag and babys bag today, i need a few things but nearly done.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Thanks Miriam! Hope they give your sister the drip asap, she must be really fed up by now. Hope all goes ok for her.

Hi Mimi, hope sis is better soon. Wow bag packed, must all seem very real now you've seen the labour ward. 

Good luck for this week Cath, will be thinking of you

Well, I spilled the beans to my cousin in the end lol!

Hope all mums to be, mums and babies are well today


----------



## kara76

hiya all

miriam fingers crossed for your sis

mimi how exciting packing your bag, take many different size knickers lol

sarah did you tell your cousin your news?

cath your so so so close now


----------



## kara76

sorry forgot to say luke is much better 

i need to go out soon and get more pads yuck yuck and a couple more dummies, we are using MAM dummies. im sure Tyler smiled yesterday and she did it again today, it wasnt wind as it was before her morning feed!!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Yeah I did kara, I'm a rubbish liar! Glad luke is feeling better, hope you are all ok. Cousins have gone off to Tenby for the day so I am making roast dinner for later yum


----------



## Jule

Oh miriam hope its not much longer for your sis.
Mimi how exciting packing your bag,not much longer now.glad u finally had your ante natal class.
Cath not much longer for you,less than a week,how exciting.
Sarah not surprised u caved in and told them your news,I wouldn't have been able to keep it to myself


----------



## kara76

sarah im a rubbish liar too lol

i need to speak to work this week about the letter i still havent got, not sure whether to phone or email and ask for it, what would you do?im a litle ****** off they havent done it tbh, i just need to know that everything is in place for my annual leave to be paid at theend of maternity! i was thinking of emailing and saying email was easier than calling!!!

not sure if Tyler has the start of cradle cap or if its just dry skin on her head, im pretty sure she had excessive hormones as she did have some nipple bleeding a while ago , it happened twice and mw and hv checked and said it was fine and sometimes baby even produce milk. i had my first day time nap! i have abit of a sore throat of hope im not coming down with something i think its more than tiredness is catching up with me and we are also pushing Tyler 3 hours between feeds today which isnt hard when lukes home helping occupy her between them, think this next feed is gona be before 3 hours as monkey is very restless now lol


----------



## mimi41

Kara hope the 3 hour feeds go ok.  Glad luke is better and hope you are not coming down with anything.  work are so out of order


----------



## kara76

this feed has been 2 and half hours, if tyler is hungry and i cuddled her she just routes for boobie lol, i think i will email them. 

mimi hows you today?


----------



## kara76

this is what im thinking of sending them

I am only emailing as its easier than trying to phone as whenever i tend to get a phone call Tyler decides thats the time to cry !    I really need a reply to the last letter i wrote to you regarding maternity/annual leave payments, i am due to return my tax credits form by the end of the week and really need payments confirmed for this purpose.can you please let me know when the letter will be ready so i can either try and find a way to pick it up or can you let me know and send it to my home address.


----------



## mimi41

Your mummy milk machine lol

I'm good feeling better now i have started with bag.  Getting a little uncomfortable now and movements hurt  now but all part and parcel, i still love being preggy

I am getting like period pains and mw said that is the head moving downwards

Hope you get work thing sorted.

I will try and call this week hun

Sounds fair enough hun


----------



## kara76

little tip, once you think your bag is finished, close it and dont go checking it lol, same with baby bag...have you packed vaseline?

oh yeah movements do tend to be quite painful towards the end


----------



## mimi41

Yeah bought a pot yesterday so that is going in

I've packed what i think necessary and that is it lol


----------



## kara76

i only needed more cause i was in so long in the end

im gona email work in the morning


----------



## mimi41

Hopefully they will reply to you


----------



## kara76

they better, if they dont im not sure what i can do really except call the accountant myself


----------



## mimi41

As long as you have proof hun.  Have you thought about going to cab for advice


----------



## kara76

legally they should have replied to my first letter within 28 days, im consider asking for redunancy pay if they dont reply this time that should kick um up the bum
do you get full pay for annual leave after your maternity?


----------



## mimi41

I've saved all my annual leave for the end of my mat leave, i have 37 days to take


----------



## kara76

i get 5.6 weeks at the end but wana know payments and dates

gtg snf get take away


----------



## mimi41

Talk later hun enjoy take away


----------



## kara76

yum that was nice , took us ages to get through narberth as we saw loads of people we know and even the lady from the chippy rushed out to see us aww

oh get use to smelling of baby puke too lol


----------



## mimi41

oh bless its like the advert hun

just trying to finish off things for my bag, will you be the person i text when baby is born and let everyone know or is this too much to ask with you having tyler and being busy


----------



## kara76

yes of course , text me day or night and then i can post first thing in the morning, god its exciting lol


----------



## Jule

kara will you text me when you hear please as i may not be on here if im in work.


----------



## kara76

i sure will, i will text everyone lol


----------



## miriam7

make sure i get txt too i dont care what time   well my sis is still waiting had another 6hr pessarie this morn only had few pains tonight so shes trying to sleep now  ..hoping they will either break waters or go straight for c sec in morning now


----------



## mimi41

Thanks for that, i don't think i'm going to be like kara and text inbetween contractions lol

Well i'm in work got loads of computer stuff to do so better crack on


----------



## Jule

Miriam hope your sis has her baby today    it seems like ages for her, she must be absolutely worn out.

There a shame mimi no texts in between contractions    im sure you will be too busy to text.  The day that Kara had Tyler we didnt get as many texts she was too busy


----------



## kara76

hello all

hows is everyone?

bit of stress my end nothing to do with beautiful Tyler just lukes job!!!!

mimi i will make sure i text everyone for you hun


----------



## mimi41

Its a pity luke can't find something else, that job is no good for him bless him


----------



## kara76

he is gona have to, to be honest there is no longer a choice. Tyler has put things into perspective for him and tbh its making him ill now, life isnt worth that kind of stress so its mega tighten our belts time.

we went to the car boot in carew today and to his mums for a chat about things and we are now sat on the sofa and luke is cuddling our daughter which is bliss

i vow to support him fully and dont care if we are broke

anyway enough of that, i cant go into too much detail online (for once lol)

how are you? is the heat getting to you

btw if you plan of breast feeding get some nipple shells, these collect the milk that leaks and you can store it then, my boobs leak when i feed from the other one and i can even tell when a feed is close cause my boobs ache and tingle , clever boobs


----------



## mimi41

Does Luke do labouring, steve could see if he can get a job with him.  **** money but like you said if needs must


----------



## kara76

he is willing to do anything


----------



## mimi41

Does he want steve to find out for him then


----------



## kara76

find out if there is anything going please, i wont mention it to him yet


----------



## mimi41

ok no probs

Right off to have food

Hope luke feels better soon, steve finds his job better because he can come home and switch off.  Moneys not everything and there is tax credits hun


----------



## kara76

thats exactly it, luke can never turn off


----------



## SarahJaneH

Sorry about Luke's job Kara, sounds like though he's doing the right thing. What line of work is he in at the moment? Hope he can find something that suits soon that is less stressful. Will keep my ear to the ground up here and if hear of anything let you know.

Hope you are ok today Mimi

Hi to everyone, hope you all had a nice bank holiday.


----------



## kara76

hows you sarah?

luke is a depot manager for a large waste company in swansea


----------



## Cath34

Hi girls,

Sorry I havent been online, been hectic. My lovely accident prone dog has injured his leg good and proper and I have been nursing him and worried sick about him, he couldnt walk bless him. Been back to vet today and seems much better tonight thank god. I hate seeing him in so much pain. He's on more tablets than me at the moment, and thats saying something!!!
Kara- I hope things settle down for Luke, thats the last thing he needs now.
Mimi- not long now for you either.
AFM - Well I havent had time to think about whats about to happen this week yet!!!!!! My spd is much better thanks. Sat was a v bad day but I think its because I over did things last week in work!!! opps No more sever odd pains, just the usual ligament pain, plus I've dropped more so its to be expected.
I didnt get to have my sweep today as the ward is too full!!!!! Maybe tomorrow but I'm think theres not much point now as I'm having a section Thurs anyway so theres not much time to get things going really!!!!!!
I will keep you all posted ladies and thanks for all your good wishes. It's still not sinking in that I'm going to be a mum in 3 days!!!


----------



## SarahJaneH

I'm good thanks Kara, had a nice weekend with cousins and meeting mum for lunch tomorrow. My folks live in N Wales so we sometimes meet up in the middle in Aber.

Sounds like hard work and with the travelling on top. Hope he can find something closer. How are you and Tyler today?

Sorry about your dog Cath, hope he's better soon. 3 days, blimey! Glad the spd has eased. Will be thinking of you over the next few days.


----------



## Jule

Kara really sorry to hear about lukes job.when does he finish.hope he manages to find something soon.if u wanna chat u know where I am.
Cath not long few more days.if they r doing a sweep are they hoping u may go naturally.
Mimi how r u?
Sarah how r u?


----------



## mimi41

Cath sorry about your dog, hope he gets better soon.  Wow 3 days and you will be a mummy how special.  I've got a few weeks yet but all bags are packed now

Sarah have a good lunch with parents

Jules how are you and hows the ovaries hun.  Hope you are ok


----------



## PixTrix

Woohoo loving your ticker at 35 weeks Mimi, so very close now.

Thinking of you Kara, hope everything works out for Luke. How is the light of your life, hope little Tyler is well

Wow Cath so very real now, good luck. Hope your dog is soon better

How are you Pick?

Hope you are ok sarah, has it sunk in yet!

Big Hi everyone else x


----------



## Cath34

Yes - I said I was happy to have a natural birth but didnt want to go overdue - hence the section being booked. I cant see me going naturally though.

Sarah -you must be soooo excited to have twins? 

Jule - how are you?

Max is improving, thanks everyone. xx


----------



## mimi41

Cath not long, glad your dog is getting better

Kara how are things i hope luke is destressing hun

Hi to everyone else, weather crap today


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone.cath 2 days woo hoo,is it feeling real now.
Mimi how r u?yes poop day glad I'm working....
Kara how r u?
Miriam and ravan how r u and sam and maia.
Hi to u other preg ladies and mums


----------



## popsi

just a quickie.. 

cath... not long now honey xx good luck 

kara.. your doing FAB ! being a Mum is hard work I know and your doing wonderful xx

mimi.. not long for you now either, well done on getting the packing done x

miriam.. how is your little monkey !! lol mine is sooooooo into mischief its unbelievable lol xx

ravan..hope you and sam are good x

ebs.. how is your little big man lol xx

love to everyone else .. sorry brain fried now lol xxx we are doing really well had our last review today and hopefully will all be legal in the next couple of months which is fab xx


----------



## mimi41

Wow popsi you are doing marvellous as well


----------



## Queenie1

kara sorry to hear about lukes job hope he finds something soon. hope the feeds are going well with tyler. hope she and you are doing well.

mimi not long to go now. hope you are well

cath good luck for thursday.

hi to everyone on this thread hope you are all well.


----------



## pickwick

Hello ladies, sorry I have been a bit absent.  Had a good weekend, wandered in Cardiff and Saturday and then to the Bay Sunday which was nice.  Got a bit of a burnt red nose yesterday which looks really attractive.  My cold is still hanging on and I am sure people are fed up of hearing me sniffing and blowing.  

Kara I hope you are doing ok and that Luke gets some good news about a job.

Good luck to you Cath  

Hi Sarah how are you doing?xx

Big Hello and Hugs to everyone else.


----------



## kara76

hiya all

how is everyone?

cath im counting down with you hun, so so cant wait. its exciting and scary all wrapped into one

mimi hows you today? counting down to maternity leave i bet

pick shame your cold is hanging around, probably because your immune system is lower

popsi i bet time is flying bye for you, does it seem like your princess has always been there?

hiya to all the mums, how are the babes?

afm I am good as is tyler, she seems to be settling into a 2/3 hour routine of feeding, puking and pooing lol


----------



## popsi

Kara... yes i cant remember what life was like before we had her now, and we are 100 per cent certain that it would not be possible to love her anymore if she was made of our genes and i had given birth... she is right there in our hearts and will never leave that place .. its amazing how things can change in a year xx


----------



## Jule

oh popsi that is lovely, so amazing how things can change so quickly.  Hope things go smoothly with the legal things and she is yours officially very soon.


----------



## kara76

aww popsi what a beautiful thing to say, being a mummy and daddy isnt all about genes is it. would love to meet her one day


----------



## popsi

kara.. you will honey, i WILL make it to a meet sometime !!  x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Hope your cold goes soon Pick, having one when the sun is shining is rubbish.

Glad Tyler is in a good routine for you Kara

Hope you are ok Mimi

Popsi, life with princess sounds wonderful, great you will soon be there with the legalities

Thinking of you Cath, v. exciting!

Hi to everyone else

A bit pooped today but had a nice lunch with mum. Not sure it has really sunk in yet, we're very excited but trying not to get ahead of ourselves! Glad we decided to have another scan next week, will be lovely to have another peek


----------



## mimi41

Hi everyone

Popsi biological doesn't mean best hun, you are the best for your princess.  Family life sounds fab

Kara i am ok thanks but have a headache, i did my bp and it was high but second go was much lower

Sarah glad you getting another scan

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## kara76

mimi no flashing in your eyes or swelling? im sure your fine but if you get concerned call your mw

lukes been signed off for 2 weeks and is having some tests


----------



## mimi41

Nah no flashing, just a headache but i had a crap night last night

If it hasn't gone tomorrow will call mw, seeing her on thurs and con on friday

Did you get my text everyone about my number. I have to give my work phone back so no more free calls lol

Glad luke is getting sorted


----------



## kara76

yeah i got your text, shouldnt you keep your work mobile while of maternity leave? 

you will sleep less and less now sorry but cherish these last few weeks. 

i emailed work today and they well the receptionist replied saying she had forwarded it to the accountant, im gona keep on to them now


----------



## mimi41

The phone is going to the new mamager as that number is so busy and is on all the stationary

Don't care anyway no one can bother me lol

Hope she has forwarded it for you


----------



## claire1

Evening ladies hope you're all OK?

Yes Michelle I had your text and have update my contacts.  I agree with Kara if it doesn't settle give your midwife a call.

Kara glad Luke is getting sorted.  Love you profile pic on ********, you all look so happy.

Pick hope you feel better soon. 

Sarah make sure you get plenty of rest over the next few weeks.  All the best for the scan next week.

Popsi sounds as if you've really settled into family life, hope things are all sorted for you soon.

Hope every one else is OK

Yeah I'm in the 3rd trimester this week, cant believe how quickly it has gone, 11 more weeks and we should get meet our son.  GTT was negative, I had a sneaky look on the system, but have to see consultant tomorrow to have the results and discuss a plan of action.


----------



## mimi41

Thanks claire


----------



## kara76

probably for the best then mimi, lukes phone is off for the first time is years and years

claire great that the gtt is negative, time is flying thats for sure

tyler is 4 weeks tomorrow


----------



## mimi41

Loving the photos on ** hun, she is growing so fast

Off to bed i am knackered hun

I need to call over this week will text you


----------



## kara76

Tyler is growing so so fast and her tummy is all fatty lol, the docs loved her and she had lots of fuss

have a nice nights sleep, let me know when you wana pop round and i will let you know if we are home, the advantage to having luke home is we can go out but have just said we need to just go for local walks to stop us spending money lol


----------



## kara76

morning all

how is everyone?

cath how are you today hun? i will give you a call later, bet you cant beleive that tomorrow is the big day

mimi hows you? did you sleep ok?

sarah how are you? are you back in work?

claire did you sort your work issues?

how is everyone else?

cant believe that Tyler is 4 weeks old today, time has gone so quick


----------



## mimi41

Happy 4 week old birthday Tyler.

Yeah i slept well thanks kara but i am so tired.  Headache has gone anyway.  You ok and how is Luke

Hope everyone is enjoying the sun


----------



## kara76

its good you slept better

we are good, luke is in bed and me tyler and rex having a cuddle on the sofa, little tired today.


----------



## mimi41

You take care, i'm just off to work chat later


----------



## kara76

dont work too hard

i had to tax the truck yesterday what a bugger i hate paying road tax lol. just got my breast shells so gona try them later


----------



## kara76

big massive good luck to cath for tomorrow, time to meet your baby. i will be thinking of you all

bloody hot today, Tyler is not a happy bunny in this heat


----------



## mimi41

Hi Kara, i'm with tyler its horrid and uncomfortable lol.  Oh i have really bad indigestion and nothing is helping anymore, its so painful.  I'm having a moan sorry but my carpal tunnel is so painful as well, i've got physio next week but it hurts now.

Cath good luck for tomorrow


----------



## SarahJaneH

Sorry you are having a bad day Mimi, sure the heat isn't helping. I got your new number thanks

Can't believe 4 weeks has gone so quick Kara, photos on ** are lovely, I love the booties!

Wishing you all the very best for tomorrow Cath

Glad GTT was negative Claire, wow 3rd trimester already!

Yes I'm at work Kara, boo - its quite busy but trying to chill out in the evening with my feet up. Mind you I am off on a hen weekend on Fri, will be my first sober one ever!

Hope everyone is ok this evening.


----------



## kara76

mimi when do you finish work? that will help. you can safetly take paracentmol if if pain, i know you probably dont want to but if your in pain i say have some

sarah first sober hen night, do they all know your news? feet up at night sounds good

im a busy bee and Tyler is feeding loads today bless her


----------



## Queenie1

mimi sorry to hear your in pain and the heat. hope you are able to rest up soon. will be good when you get to go on maternity leave.

cath good luck tomorrow how exciting you will get to meet your little one

kara hope tyler is a bit happier now. 

claire glad results were negative

sarah hope you are resting and good luck with a sober hen weekend

pick when is your next scan


----------



## claire1

Thanks girls.  Sounds like I may have to go off on the sick soon.  Blood pressure raised and have swelling and headaches, need to be checked again at the end of the week to see if any change.  Saw consultant who was a bit concerned, sent me for a scan there and then to check fluid and size of bubs.  Everything OK there thankfully he's at the right size, so was worrying about a big baby for nothing.  Doesn't help that Rob has been of work ill since Saturday.

Michelle hope your feeling better soon.  Have you tried camolime (sorry spelt wrong) tea it's supposed to help.

Kara I be Tyler doesn't like the heat.  I cont believe how quickly the time has gone.

Sarah it's really odd going out with friends and not drinking, but it's worth it.  Make sure you get some rest at work.

Cath good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you.


----------



## Queenie1

glad everything was fine with your little one. think going on the sick sounds like the best idea for you especially if your dh is off ill as well. try and rest up as much as you can.


----------



## mimi41

Oh Claire i didn't know you had headaches, go on the sick if you have to hun

Queenie i'm just feeling sorry for myself, i don't usually moan but i feel **** tonight

Kara i think paracetemol will give me worse heartburn lol but thanks for the advice.

Sarah glad you are chilling, being sober isn't a bad thing you can laugh at all the ****** folk lol

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kara76

claire im with queenie and going sick sounds like a good idea to me. hope the bp comes down

mimi i was thinking paracentmol more for the carpel thingy

Tyler is proper moany tonight bless her


----------



## mimi41

Kara i know bless, but i have to swallow it lol

Its been hot for the little darling


----------



## kara76

you could stick it up your ****, only kidding i dont think that would work lol


----------



## mimi41

Kara i might try that lol

Are you in tomorrow morning, i won't be able to stop for long 10 mins but at least you get queenies pressie hun


----------



## kara76

what time hun? we need to go to the docs for 11am for lukes blood tests


----------



## mimi41

I've got mw at 9 and hopefully get to you by 10-10.15.  I will text you if late and will drop off when i leave narberth tomorrow.


----------



## Jule

yes it could work you can get pr ones   

Hope your feeling better soon mimi, not long now and you will be finishing work and then can relax.

Calire take it easy and go sick if you are not well, its not worth risking anything.

Cath good luck for tom, will be thinking of you.

Kara, poor tyler, she will adjust though if the weather stays warm.  Hope your enjoying your time with Luke


----------



## mimi41

I need the pr ones lol


----------



## Jule

may be worth asking the gp if you keep gettign probs as they shoudl help


----------



## kara76

text me when your on your way hun

jule good to hear tyler will adjust, she just wants cuddles tonight


----------



## Jule

oh bless her, she is so cute. have you added more pictures on **


----------



## kara76

ive had to feed her again, ast feed was at 8pm lol. i added a few more yesterday i think


----------



## Jule

oh bless are you still feeding her formula for bed


----------



## kara76

no just mummy milk , only gave fomula that one night


----------



## miriam7

quick post as maias not very well she keeps waking up coughing and dr wouldnt give her anything , cath wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow well today now! cant wait to hear   mimi and claire hope you both feel better soon   kara poor tyler its supposed to be getting hotter tomorrow too , my sis had baby sunday by c sec hes a little chubster 9.3lb


----------



## SarahJaneH

Congrats to your sister Miriam! hope mum and baby are both well. Sorry to hear Maia isn't well, hope she is better soon.

Claire, hope you feel better soon too, I agree,  go off sick if you don't feel right

Hope app with midwife goes well Mimi

Hope Tyler is more comfy today Kara

Have a good day all xxx


----------



## mimi41

Morning all

Miriam woohoo to baby boy he sounds like a little chubster bless

Sarah enjoy work

Kara i hope tyler had a better cooler night

Cath omg you will be a mummy today, ooh then its my turn

Jule have a good day hun

Claire hope your feeling better

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Taffy Girl

Good luck today Cath - hope all goes well.   Looking forward to hearing your news. 

Not long till your turn Mimi - Hope you are doing ok in this heat and that they sort your carpal tunnel - might be worth asking if you are you able to use ibuprofen gel? I use it for my wrists when they play up.  

Miriam congrats to your sister - What does Maia think of her new cousin?  Hope shes better soon 

Hello everyone else
x


----------



## Cath34

Sorry girls, my internet was down!!! 

Thank you all for your kind wishes. cant believe the day is finally here, fingers crossed it all goes ok. 
I will be in touch soon . Thanks again.  xx


----------



## pickwick

Morning ladies

Good luck Cath, how exciting.

Miriam good news about your sister, xxx

Queenie, my 9 week scan is a week today on the 10th.  I am also registering with the MW on the 08th.

I wanted a bit of advice really, I know it's early days and a long way off but I don't want to give birth in the Royal Gwent.  I am just as close to the UHW and would rather go there.  Also, my mum lives in Cardiff and I may stay with her closer to the time as John works in Bristol and would prefer me to be with someone whilst he is in work as he will want to work right up to the birth day as he is self employed and every penny counts.  Can I chose where I give birth?  They said in IVF Wales that I can but I wondered if anyone had experienced this.xxxx


----------



## Taffy Girl

Pick - I live in Newport and had Morgan at the Gwent and found them to be fab. I was in and out of the maternity ward for 6 weeks before hand and the midwives were great. 
The other options would have been home birth, the Caerphilly Birthing Centre or Neville Hall - none of which I could have had as my antenatal care was consultant-led. UHW was not given as an option - but it is worth asking your midwife.
Good luck for your scan next week 
x


----------



## Queenie1

pick my friend lived in newport but opted to have her baby at neville hall hospital. ( she did this cos her worked involved in going to the gwent and she felt she didn't want to have her baby there.) but as taffy said other friends of mine have had their babies there are have nothing but praise for the care they had. i'm sure if you ask some one will be able to advise you. good luck for scan next week.

good luck today cath.

mimi how is the carpel tunnel. hope you are able to ease the pain of it.

miriam congrats to your sister. 

taffy how is morgan in this heat.

kara how is tyler.

hi everyone.


----------



## ebonie

Cath aww so exciting you will be meeting your little one today fabulous   

michelle how long have u got left in work . Not long for your little one   

miriam . Sorry to hear that maia is not well   

ravan how are you ? Hows sam xxx  

taffy how is morgan hun how is he coping with the heat ?  

kara .Tyler is lush the pics u have on ** are beautiful   

sarah hope you are ok   

claire > Hugs to you   

Sorry for anyone i have missed this thread is very busy


----------



## kara76

hiya all

ebonie great to see you, hows you and family?

mimi nice to see you today and wow your bump is lush

hows everyone else?

afm im a little tired as Tyler is on a feeding frenzy today again, bless her. she is so awake and alert and seems to get bored and restless and then wants cuddles and only cuddles will do lol, she is only wearing a nappy as its hot. the weight seems to be dropping off with me actually doing anything yay lol

i wana say thank you to everyone for such wonderful presents, we have had so many lovely gifts, you girls are great


----------



## kara76

big massive congratulations to cath and dh,the long wait is over

baby boy born at 14.03 via c section,6lb 5oz. Hari Andrew.mum and baby are fine


----------



## Jule

Fantastic news.congratulations cath on the birth of hari.


----------



## Jule

Hi mimi how r u? You are nxt now ooh how exciting.
Miriam how is maia today?
Hi ebonie how r u and j?
Claire how r u?
Hi ravan and sam
Hi sarah and pick
Hi kara nd tyler,there is just so many of you.hope I ahvent missed anyone out


----------



## mimi41

Cath congratulations on the birth of Hari

Kara oh tyler is so scrummy

Ebonie i have a few weeks yet lol

Jules hi

Pick hi

Sarah hope you are ok

Miriam hi

queenie i don't seem to be getting any relief from the pain but there we are got to put up with it lol

Taffy i will ask con tomorrow bout ibrufen gel

Sorry crap personals


----------



## kara76

im not sure you will be allowed to use the gel as your not allowed to have it in pill from as it acts of inflammation but deffo ask or get a support bandage

Tyler is sat in her bouncy chair and is chilled atm


----------



## mimi41

Oh i just could eat her she is such a good baby.  It was nice to meet luke today what a nice guy.


----------



## kara76

tyler is a darling and yeah luke is pretty fab too. 
we lost our pram umbrella!!


----------



## mimi41

And you only just bought it, what a pain


----------



## kara76

yeah we will have to go get another tomorrow now as we were gona have a nice walk and didnt go in the end as it was too hot and sunny


----------



## claire1

Cath congratulations

Michelle you next.  I don't think you can use the gell, like Kara said try a wrist support, it should help with some of the pain.

Oh Kara, that is a pain, you'll have to get another one, as they are saying that it's going to stay nice.

Hope all other mum's and mums to be are OK today in this heat.

I'm OK girls as ling as I don't do much.  Having blood pressure checked tomorrow in work and will decide then if I'm going off on the sick for a week or two.  I am now in the process of packing a hospital bag (early I know), just in case I need to go in for monitoring.  Rob really wouldn't have a clue what to put in there.  But will leave the baby bag till later, mum can always sort that out if needed.


----------



## Ffydd

Hi all, 


I haven't skipped the country, been really ill with my nerve syndrome. Feel a bit better today but feel like I live at the hospital. Lol. By the way, we're having a boy, absolutely thrilled. He's doing well too, despite all this crap. 


Hope everyone else is ok. Kara, Tyler looks gorgeous x


----------



## Queenie1

cath congratulations on your baby boy. 

mini hope cons can help tomorrow with the pain.

kara how did you lose an umberella.

ebonie how are you, has j had a good half term

claire hope bp is down tomorrow.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Congratulations on your baby boy Cath, wonderful news!

Mimi hope you can get that pain sorted hun

Sorry to hear you have been so unwell Ffydd - congratulations on your boy! 

Kara, how's little Tyler in the heat? Hope you are all ok

Take things easy Claire, hope bp is ok tomorrow. Good idea to pack your bag yourself, my dh would be clueless too

How are you doing Nic?

Pick, hope all is well with you

Ebonie, Taffy, Miriam, Ravan, hope you and little ones are all well xx


----------



## jk1

Congratulations Cath!! xx


----------



## kara76

claire if you feel like having some time off take it and i think its wise to pack your bag if rob wouldnt have a clue lol typical man lol

ffydd sorry about your nerve thing, must be getting on your nerves excuse the pun

queenie gona do your present tomorrow i hope

sarah hows you?

tyler is not liking the hear and is feeding between every 1 to 2 hours and cries alot and wants cuddles bless her. we gave her some water earlier and this time she didnt choke like last night which was a little scary.

i hope to see cath soon and ive seen a pic of Hari and from what i can see he looks like his dad


----------



## jk1

Kara - are you able to put some pictures on here - i'm not on your ** so can't see them xx


----------



## kara76

jo fancy not being on ** lol

i will post a couple of pics for you, give me a few mins


----------



## PixTrix

Huge congratulations Cath and welcome to the world little Hari

You next Mimi, oo there's exciting. Hope your wrist and hearburn settles

Tyler likes her mummy milk Kara, sounds like she is growing happy and healthy. Will have to sort coming over. Hope Luke is doing better.

How are you Sarah? Have you got any MS or anything

How are you doing Pick?

Sorry you have been feeling so poorly Fydd.

Hope BP sorts itself out Claire

How is Princess Popsi?

Hope Maia is better Miriam

Is j enjoying the school hold eb?

Hope you are ok nic


----------



## jk1

thanks Kara - I am on ** but not on your's so i've not been able to see the pictures   I bet Tyler's changed already x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi Kara and Pix, I'm ok thanks. Not feeling sick but do feel a bit off colour if I get hungry so the result is I am eating like a horse! Other than that a bit tired so I think I am getting off quite lightly!

Oh bless tyler, she's all hot and bothered. Hope she has a more settled night.


----------



## kara76

pix we will sort a day out next week once things with you and i have settle a little

tyler is being weighed again tomorrow, im amazing how much she doesnt sleep lol

these piccies are professional ones when Tyler was 1 week one


----------



## kara76

sarah sound like your feeling pregnancy effects now

hey jo add me, kara ellard was chwistek


----------



## Queenie1

lovely to hear you will do the pressie tomorrow. hope it goes well.

glad to hear tyler didn't choke on the water today. 

omg the photo's are absolutly gorgeous. tyler is so yummy.


----------



## kara76

cant wait for your all to meet her, she is very special and i still fine it very very amazing she was made in a dish well actually she was put together by Lyndon so i blame him when she is being a bugger lol


----------



## Jule

add me as well Jo Julia Eynon.  I can see what you look like and look out for you Sat at stereophonics


----------



## jk1

Kara - i love them - i'll add myself now xx


----------



## jk1

Jule - i'll add you too

Just to let you know though, none of my friends or work know about my tx though so i tend not to write anything on about it on my wall xx


----------



## Queenie1

yes i can't wait to meet her. it  made me laugh when at the hospital raven said to sam look sam its god when lyndon came to say hello to us.
it is amazing that you saw her as an embryo on the screen.


----------



## Jule

ok no probs wont mention it i dont tend to either cause i have friends from school and other places


----------



## kara76

i will try and log on to ******** after, luke is going out for an hour and tyler aka squeakie (thats her nickname lol) will no doubt kick off and cry again, she is not a happy bunny unless she is being feed or cuddled atm

queenie it is so amazing that we saw her as an embryo and have pics, i showed one of the mw when i was in hsopital after having her and told the mw our journey and she cried happy tears for us. i just pray that everyone gets what we have right now


----------



## jk1

I've sent my requests!! ignore the dodgy photos!!


----------



## Queenie1

a lovely mw. well this is the one thing that we get to see that others who have natural preganncies don't get. we get to see our embies before they are transfered in.


----------



## kara76

jessie is gorgeous hun, i have pics of rex too lol

oh deffo queenie


----------



## popsi

just quickly passing through as busy cleaning now the princess(aka monster lol) is in bed.. she has turned into destructachild in the last few days LOL !! she has to have all her toys and books out when at home !!! I LOVE it tho   

just wanted to say Congratulations to Cath on your little boy    

love to everyone else.. sorry have to dash for now


----------



## jk1

she's my furbaby well and truly!!  Tyler is Beautiful, I love Rex, he's soooo cute!! xx


----------



## kara76

popsi destructachild pmsl i bet its such fun

jo rex is still very much our furbaby and loves tyler thankfully


----------



## mimi41

Jk add me as friend as well Michelle Thomas.  I never mention tx on ** most people don't know i've had it

Kara those pics are scrummy, i can't believe i have a lo growing inside me.  Mine is probably the size of tyler already lol

Jules hi hun hope you are not to uncomfortable

Hi to everyone else


----------



## miriam7

congratulations cath and hubby and welcome to the world hari... you next mimi


----------



## kara76

miriam hows Abe? and maia of course? hows your sis recovering?

cath hope your recovering ok and enjoying Hari, bet you cant stop looking at him

mimi oh yes girl you next, good luck with your appointment today

taffy hows you and morgan?

ravan hows sam in the heat? is he using his pool?

popsi hows princess? 

ebonie hows jack? is he still playing rugby?

claire how are you? have you decided on your sick leave?

sarah has the belly rubbing started?

ffydd. nic, pick and beanie come join in girlies

afm Tyler wasnt swaddled last night we use a sleeping bag and put her down in her pram at 940pm, went up to bed at 12 and didnt wake her, i thought sod it i might get an hours sleep and the little darling slept til 3am and went back down at 350am and woke at 720


----------



## kara76

getting Tyler weighed today so that will be the moment of truth if im feeding well lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

I'm sure you are doing really well with the feeding Kara, glad she was settled last night

Not much belly rubbing yet, doesn't look any different to my usual podge lol but I guess that will change quite soon...off on my sober hen weekend in Chester, I can laugh at all the drunken antics, for once it won't be me being laughed at! That reminds me, pack camera...

hope all you mums, babies and mums to be have a lovely weekend xxx


----------



## kara76

enjoy sarah, podge what podge

my girl 100%just smiled, thought she had for a few days now im sure,


----------



## Taffy Girl

Congratulations Cath - lovely name, cant wait to see pics! Hope you are recovering well and enjoying your little man. 
Mimi - good luck for your appointment today - not long till you meet your little one. 
Kara - Good luck for tylers weigh-in - sounds like you are doing fab. Enjoy those smiles!
Ffydd - hope you will be feeling better soon
Ebonie- hope you and J are enjoying your half term
Popsi - sounds like you are having lots of fun with your Princess - hope you can make a meet one day so we can all get to meet her
Claire - hope you are feeling ok 
Sarah - Have a fab weekend
Hello Jo, Pix, Queenie, Ravan, Miriam, Jule and everyone Ive missed

Well we are not having a good time. I think Morgan has started teething and he is feeling very sorry for himself. Poor little thing just cried all yesterday afternoon and evening. I got really upset at not being able to do anything for him and just ended up cuddling him all night trying to settle him. He was knackered so put him to bed about 9pm and he slept all night and seems a little more settled today. Plan to go and see MIL and FIL today - Nanny can do cuddles for a bit


----------



## kara76

oh taffy poor morgan, have you got anything for the teething?

damn argos has no pram umbrellas


----------



## Taffy Girl

Not yet. Wasn't really sure whether it was teething yesterday (HV thought it might be) but today he has really sore bum and a bit of nappy rash - first since he has come out of hospital - so will try and get some teething powders in just in case. 

What about kiddicare - they would deliver tomorrow? Think the sun is forecast to last till then lol


----------



## kara76

ive just checked kiddicare so might well order one later from there, thanks hun

hope morgan is better today, they grow so fast


----------



## Jule

Poor morgan taffy sounds like teething.ashton and parsons are great and better than gels as they absorb into all the gums rather than just the area u would rub with gel.


----------



## Taffy Girl

He is growing very quick!
Oh Thanks, Jule - will try them
x


----------



## kara76

again jule comes up trumps with good advice

i have just emailed work asking where my bloody letter is, ******* me off now


----------



## Jule

I bet he will be much bigger when we see him next.hope his teething settles


----------



## trickynic

Congratulations Cath on your baby!   


Ffydd, sorry to hear you have been feeling so unwell. You've had quite a rough time of it during this pregnancy   . Lovely to hear you are having a boy - have you thought of any names yet?


Well I am having a day off work today. Have been determined to keep my annual leave for maternity but have been working such long hours recently that my boss agreed I could have a day off as TOIL. Just woke up and had a lovely posh breakfast in the garden with DH. We're going for a walk now, maybe down the Vale somewhere, and then I think we're going to the cinema. Aaaah, feels so lush to be off work!! Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## kara76

nic your day sounds lovely, enjoy

i have just had an email about my maternity leave and my payments end 6th november so need to confirm that i can take my annual leave from then!! accountant is still waiting on my boss regarding my christmas overtime and my holiday pay that is owed which they are saying isnt! ffs i had 2 weeks off with a sick note which they are classing as annual leave!


----------



## pickwick

Congratulations Cath on the birth of Hari.

Ffydd I hope you fell better soon and congrats on expecting a boy.

I am on ** Nicola Alexander was Price although I haven't mentioned tx on there as I deactivated my account for a while.

Kara fab photographs they are so gorgeous and Tyler is so lush.x


----------



## claire1

Taffy hope Morgan settles with his teething.  You can get teething ring that you put in the fridge and it sooths the gums.

Kara I think it may be time to get some legal advise, give citizens advise a ring and ask them where you stand.

Ffydd sorry you've been feeling poorly, hope things settle for you soon.  Congrats on having a boy, there's loads of really nice boys stuff out at the mo.

Nic hope you have a fab day.

Michelle hope your appointment goes OK today.

Afm not feeling to bad at the moment, but I haven't gone into work as yet.  I'm afternoons, which should be a little bit easier.  Going to have my blood pressure checked as well and will then decide about work once I have the results.  Fingers crossed it will be OK.


----------



## kara76

pick i have tried to add you but cant so add me hun

claire hope your bp is ok, let us know

i think your right and im giving them another week and will email them again tuesday if i havent heard, they owe me 3 days plus 9 hours which is about £300 which i need and they are being gits about it and they havent paid in my wages this week!!!


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thanks Claire for reminding me - I bought one of those in the last Asda baby event (d'oh!)- its now in chilling!! 

Nic enjoy your day
x


----------



## claire1

Kara you've been fair with them and have given them plenty of time to sort it out.  Email them again telling them that you're giving them till a certain date, and if they haven't sorted the issue then, you will be seeking legal representation.

Pick I just tried to add you and there are so many Nicola Alexanders I don't know which one to request, so I think it might be easier for you to add us if you want.  I'm Claire Dando Reid.

Taffy no problems hope it helps.

Kara I will do when I get home


----------



## pickwick

Claire I have just added you.x


----------



## kara76

i think i will threaten them with the legel stuff next week, its madness that this hasnt been sorted

claire do you know if its possible to get a copy of an old sick note


----------



## claire1

I don't think that you can get a copy, but you can get your GP to write a letter statring that you were off on the sick for that period of time (I know our GP's charge for this, but they are a bit money orientated, your's might not charge).  If I would you I would start writing everyting down and keeping copies of emails our have sent in case you do need them.


----------



## popsi

just a real quick post as mega busy playing    

Taffy...Ashton and Parsons are a GODSEND !!!! they really settle my princess, if you find it hard putting the powder in his mouth from the packet, just put it on the end of a metal spoon to pop it in (sometimes easier if they are a bit distressed at the time) and nappy rash .. Bepanthen is simply the best invention ever !! 

love to all you other mums.. back later maybe, we are off out for a drink tonight to the local pub for the first time, Princess is going to my mums and we will collect her on way home at 10.30pm (not ready to leave her for the night yet) xx bet i will miss her so much lol xx


----------



## mimi41

Wow what a busy morning you have had.

Taffy hope morgan is more settled today

Kara what a load of tosh, they have had loads of time.  Go to cab and see waht advice they can give you

Claire hope bp is ok

Tric enjoy your day off

Jules hope scan went well

Pick add me Michelle Thomas 

Claire add me to your ** as well

AFM appointment went well, i have a con appointment in 4 weeks and then he will see about inducing me.  I can live with this.  I also went to a parenting class and found it really boring all she went on about was breast feeding.  Got another 2 of these lol

Hi to everyone i have missed


----------



## Jule

Hi mimi great news 4 wks is not long.

Kara def seek legal advice they owe u that,its a cheek saying they don't.that's a lot of money.

claire hope your bp dropping.

Nic have nice day out.

Pick I'm julia eynon,add me too on **.

Who else can't think its hard on the phone when I can't scroll back.hi to u all


----------



## Ffydd

Hi all, 


Feel a bit better today. Just ordered a crib on-line! So excited for it to come. Everything feels more real since the second scan. We've got a name but keeping it secret until the birth which is slightly irritating the family. Lol. Can you use a baby sleeping bag in a crib or will I need a crib blanket etc. The closer we get the less I feel like I know. x


----------



## mimi41

Ffydd glad your feeling better

Yeah you can use a sleeping bag but you must make sure it is the right size for the baby.  Swaddling blankets are better for newborns i think.  Ask kara she used them


----------



## claire1

Well ladies BP is still up, still no protein at the mo.  Going to work this weekend as it was a bit short notice to go on the sick, for them to cover.  Will go off next week and rest for a couple of weeks and maybe just go back for the last couple of weeks, depending on how things go.

Hope everyone is OK in this heat


----------



## mimi41

Claire take it easy, good idea to go on sick can't be too careful with bp 

Well i'm sat here with trolls feet and carpal tunnel is so much worse in this heat.  Why can't i have normal things like piles lol only joking


----------



## jk1

Hello,

Taffy - i looked at your photos on ** - Morgan is lovely!!

Claire - i love your scan pictures!!

Pick - i couldn't find you either - I'm Joanne Hunt although I'm not sure how many of me there are (not sure that even makes sense but i know what i mean!!)

Mimi - i sent my ** request off for you too, hope you are feeling ok.

Sarah - have a fab alcohol free hen weekend - i bet it will be a right laugh and you won't have any hangovers!! xx

Kara - i like the one you added of Tyler with her arms in the air - she looks like she's dancing!! xx

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## mimi41

Thanks jk i have accepted.  How are you hunny


----------



## Queenie1

claire make sure you rest up when you can and i think your right to go on sick you and baby are more important.

mini so sorry your in pain i hope you find some relief soon. have you got your bags all packed ready.


----------



## mimi41

I'm a moaning minnie queenie, don't listen to me.  Yeah i am all packed and ready now


----------



## Queenie1

no your not. it must be very painful and with this heat as well and the pregnancy. 

do you have any feelings to what you are having.


----------



## mimi41

Queenie i am convinced that i am having a boy, but i am always wrong


----------



## Queenie1

what have they given as your due date.


----------



## mimi41

They haven't just that they will be inducing me in 4 weeks


----------



## Jule

ooh mimi all these heat cant be good. I think it is supposed to be cooler next week so hopefully things will settle a bit and then not long.  Im sure you dont want piles, all that pain while your pushing in labour


----------



## mimi41

Jules pmsl i was only joking.  I'm just a moaner ignore me

Right off to bed, speak tomo


----------



## Queenie1

nite speak tomorrow.


----------



## ebonie

Just a quick one congratulations cath on the birth of your baby boy lovely name hun hope you are all ok     

Big hugs to you all


----------



## Jule

speak tom mimi and queenie im off too as im also knackered and looking forward to a lye in


----------



## Queenie1

nite. enjoy your lie in. 

thinki i will call it a night as well. 

nite all speak tomorrow.


----------



## kara76

morning all 

how is everyone today?

cath i cant wait to see you and Hari

Mimi how are you? hows the pains? dont worry about having a little moan, you are allowed. you could well be induced just a couple of days after your next con appointment

Ffydd we swaddles Tyler til just over 4 weeks as she had this twitching thing that alot of newborns have, cant remember what its called but it looks like they are raving lol and it wakes them up so swaddling is really good and makes them feel secure, Tyler is now in a sleeping bag 1 tog due to the heat. 

hows everyone else today?

AFM it was a busy day yesterday HV came and Tyler had gained only an oz which i was dissappointed with but HV wasnt concerned, i tried asking her what will happen if Tyler doesnt gain much weight again and she didnt really answer, she is nice enough but doesnt really listen!! she did said Tyler looks like she has grown in lenght and will probably be tall and thin like luke, she did tell me to rest and eat but im eating fine and resting when you have a newborn is pretty impossible and if i wana go out and about i think this is healthier than staying home watching tv!
went to boots nad stocked up on more nappies and then to mil with was nice.

My scar seems to be pulling alot and is a little itchy and omg i leaked tons of breast milk last night, soaked pads, bra and bed!


----------



## Queenie1

sorry hv didn't answer your questions. but i'm sure if  they were worried they would say. as long as tyler is happy that is the most important bit. i agree with you if you feel up to it getting out is good lots of good old fresh air.
hope your bed is drying out


----------



## kara76

thanks queenie

thankfully the bed is slowly drying lol


----------



## claire1

Kara get some Vaseline on that scar line it will keep it from itching and will keep the scar tissue more supple.  So it shouldn't feel as though it is pulling.  

Hope everyone is OK today


----------



## kara76

great tips claire thanks

i just had a lovely bath and feel shattered now.

finding it amazing that my boobs get like pins and needles just before Tyler cries or stirs for a feed!


----------



## mimi41

The hv was on about that yesterday, apparently it can happen if someone elses baby cries as well

How are you today


----------



## kara76

its a weird sensation and i did get it in tescos when i heard someones baby lol mad or what!

im ok a little tired today but ok, what about you?


----------



## mimi41

I'm ok, been to tescos and filled up freezer and cupboards.  Got home and couldn't do anything else just went to sleep. No nesting for me today lol

Have a rest hun, you desrve it 

Hows Luke is he feeling any better


----------



## kara76

i didnt do the freezer thing lol, we did get a tescos delivery on the friday when i was in hospital lol

yeh luke is feeling better, just got to hope the gp will sign him off again cause i know he is still on edge when he thinks he might have to go back cause he really really doesnt want to and will have to find something else and says he doesnt care what he does

the nesting will happen im sure lol, i only really noticed as i hate housework but was doing loads, house is  a trip now. men just dont do iit the way we do lol

the weight is dropping off to which is a good thing yay yay


----------



## mimi41

Hows Cath and Hari have you seen them yet

I hope Luke gets it sorted hun

I hope my weight drops off lol


----------



## kara76

no havent seen Cath and Hari yet but will do maybe next week as the first week at home is crazy and i can drive again then too yay, cant wait to see them both.

you next, exciting stuff isnt it? 

have you stocked up on nappies and you can never have enough cotton wool lol


----------



## mimi41

I have bought some nappies but not sure what size yet so will buy more when bubs is born

Got loads of cotton wool though


----------



## kara76

size one goes up to quite large i think lol, we had to go and get more size 1 yesterday and have loads of size 2 as they were on special. it will also give you a reason to go out lol

i ran Tyler a bath earlier and when i came to get her she was asleep in lukes arms so im waiting for her next wake up and feed and then bath time lol

i brought a little wetsuit with built in nappy on ebay yay yay and another sleeping bag, its 23c in our bedroom


----------



## mimi41

Ah wetsuit sounds lush hun

I'll buy some more size one then

She likes her cuddles bless her


----------



## kara76

i think its something like 11lbs hun just double check, its surprise the difference in size lol

monkey is stiring and i have pins and needles inboobies lol

you got washing powder and softner?breast pads? loads of those linen clothes and i mean loads lol


----------



## mimi41

yeah stocked up on all those, bought loads of muslin cloths

right off to cook tea, chat later


----------



## kara76

enjoy your dinner

im feeding tyler then its bath time


----------



## miriam7

hi all ... im on ******** too im easy to find miriam anderson and maias my picture    taffy hows morgan doing its so horrible when they are ill ...maias getting her 11 and 12th tooth already! shes  still got bad chest and i have caught it along with a real bad cold ive been sneezing all day so i cant go visit my new nephew now either!


----------



## kara76

morning all

how is everyone?

miriam poor you and miriam, its awful when your ill. how is maia with the teething?


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=238376.0


----------

